# From the makers of Devil May Cry - Bayonetta!



## Mijuu (Aug 2, 2008)

She kills demons and angels with her GODDAM HEELS!

 

Leafs And Love Part II

I know I have a strong foot fetish, but is there anyone who deosnt find this hawt? I must buy a PS3 so I can own this game.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2008)

That's all we know about this game until now?

I bet it loses to Bloodrayne.


----------



## knives907 (Aug 2, 2008)

Comes out on 360 too. Look near the end.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 2, 2008)

Actually, "hot" never even began to cross my mind.  Awsome flew through, but hot not so much.


----------



## Starrk (Aug 3, 2008)

I expected boobs.

It looks like a good game nonetheless.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 3, 2008)

Meh. Going to be avarage.

//HbS


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2008)

guns on high heels

why is this in the bathouse


----------



## Hellion (Aug 3, 2008)

I thought this was HD Nudity.  All this is is HD fail


----------



## Akira (Aug 3, 2008)

I'll take Devil May Cry 5 over this, thanks.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 3, 2008)

Devil May Cry 5, plz.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 3, 2008)

This is made by Platinum Games the spiritual successors of Clover, i expect nothing less than masterpiece!


----------



## Kameil (Aug 3, 2008)

They need to just stop and hand over DMC 5.


----------



## Creator (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks semi decent.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 3, 2008)

Needs more GOD HAND 2: ELECTRI BOOGALAOO


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 3, 2008)

You know what I think...the trailer is way too short


----------



## Akira (Aug 3, 2008)

Now that I think of it, looking at the replies on this thread (including my own), it isn't surprising Square Enix axed their creativity department. Sequels sell.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 3, 2008)

I think DMC 5 should definitely star Vergil, or do a Dante / Vergil story mode, like they did with Nero in DMC 4.

and whats up with this game not even being Capcom, it's SEGA and it's made by the creators of DMC?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 3, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> I think DMC 5 should definitely star Vergil, or do a Dante / Vergil story mode, like they did with Nero in DMC 4.
> 
> and whats up with this game not even being Capcom, it's SEGA and it's made by the creators of DMC?



I would like DMC5 to be a sequel to DMC2, the game kinda sucked but i liked the idea of Dante trapped in the demon world kicking ass!

Bayonetta is made by Platinum Games and the producer is the same guy that created the original DMC, Shinji Mikami the creator of RE was working on Clover studios, a studio founded by Capcom for more creative games, in 2007 Capcom closed Clover and Shinji Mikami instead of continue working for Capcom(Clover was basically Capcom anyway) founded is own studio with older members of Clover like Hideki Kamiya the creator of Devil May Cry, and the result is Platinum Games!

Since they are not that rich they made a deal with Sega, so Sega is only the publisher, i would never look at this game if it was made by Sega, lol, but since is from the guys that gave us Devil May Cry, Resident Evil, Viewtiful Joe, God Hand and Okami i have high expectations!


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2008)

DMC5 plz onimusha 5 too not this stalling


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 3, 2008)

vault023 said:


> DMC5 plz onimusha 5 too not this stalling



How are they stalling? Capcom has nothing to do with this. 

This is the guy who directed DMC1 (basically the creator), wanted to help with another DMC but was never allowed to, and finally just left Capcom to help form another studio. Basically, he wanted to come back to the action genre but couldn't make another DMC so he's just making another with another studio. Why people are discouraging more competition in the genre is beyond me, especially with how much the ball was dropped in DMC4. 

Anyway there is some more info released about the game since that teaser that was posted


Here's some impressions/info about the game form E3


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 22, 2008)

According to , it was the best looking game shown at Leipzig. 

Oh and it's _Bayonetta._





> It's a shame that Sega hasn't released any screen shots of Bayonetta in action to share with you. Platinum Games' work on the Xbox 360/PlayStation 3 action game really deserves to be seen by more people -- this is the best looking game we've seen at Leipzig. It may sound like an odd proposition in print, a raven haired witch battles the forces of "good" with her mystical and impossibly groomed hair -- hair that also acts as her clothing -- along with a pair of pistol heels, but the style, sex appeal and mind blowing art direction of Bayonetta couldn't be more promising to fans of ass-kicking action.
> 
> Only in a game with a female lead could Bayonetta's contributions to the action genre make so much sense. A giant, mystical stiletto heel attack made of Bayonetta's black locks sounds silly in concept, yes, but in practice it's an enjoyable kick in the pants. Same for that flesh-eating dragon made of hair we saw during one boss fight and the balletic split kicks that rain gunfire in 360 degrees -- this shit looks cool.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jotun (Aug 22, 2008)

Ya he's the creator of 1, the best in the series. Hasn't been involved in any of the sequels. Looking forward to this new game. Hope it doesn't turn into a Bullet Witch


----------



## Jimin (Aug 22, 2008)

Am I one of the few people that never really saw the big deal with DMC? Granted, I only played 3 but never understood the hype. Its not bad, but I'll give it a 7/10.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 22, 2008)

Vergil spinoff kthnxbai


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Vergil spinoff kthnxbai



Vergil's a bitch and is gone. Get over him you weirdo.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Vergil's a bitch and is gone. Get over him you weirdo.



Seriously xD



> Am I one of the few people that never really saw the big deal with DMC? Granted, I only played 3 but never understood the hype. Its not bad, but I'll give it a 7/10.



It's prolly something you would have had to play when it first came out. The first one was just awesome and hard. The second one did suck I guess, but it gave birth to better controls. 3 was lame, imo. I didn't have fun playing it and I hated the style switching. 4 was a step back in the right direction I guess, way too easy except for like 1 part of the game.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Vergil's a bitch and is gone. Get over him you weirdo.



Vergil > Dante, Stop fapping to DMC4, which is cannon fodder.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Vergil > Dante, Stop fapping to DMC4, which is cannon fodder.



Don't fap to any DMC games. I play far better games then any of the Devil may crys.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 22, 2008)

Wouldn't it be Nero > Vergil > Dante?

amirite?


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Don't fap to any DMC games. I play far better games then any of the Devil may crys.



Like what? Crysis? That piece of shit?



Jotun said:


> Wouldn't it be Vergil > Dante > Nero?
> 
> amirite?



Fixed.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Like what? Crysis? That piece of shit?
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed.



Crysis? I don't even own that 

Accept other characters besides the one you wanna butt fuck. It helps. Really he wasn't that great of a character and even got owned by his weaker little brother. Sad really, he lost even twice right? Sad. Even his creator wanted him to lose. Add on his weapon was stolen from him as well...damn...you like one shitty character.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Crysis? I don't even own that
> 
> Accept other characters besides the one you wanna butt fuck. It helps. Really he wasn't that great of a character and even got owned by his weaker little brother. Sad really, he lost even twice right? Sad. Even his creator wanted him to lose. Add on his weapon was stolen from him as well...damn...you like one shitty character.



Look at all the ridiculously shitty games you play..Condemned 2? Halo 3? I could shit better games than those two combined.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Look at all the ridiculously shitty games you play..Condemned 2? Halo 3? I could shit better games than those two combined.



Lol ok kid. Halo 3, scores 9's everywhere. DMC3 barely gets a 9, mostly 8's and 7's. But yeah I'm the one playing shitty games 

Seriously it's sad when you get attached to a character who's basically another big brother evil type bullshit.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lol ok kid. Halo 3, scores 9's everywhere. DMC3 barely gets a 9, mostly 8's and 7's. But yeah I'm the one playing shitty games
> 
> Seriously it's sad when you get attached to a character who's basically another big brother evil type bullshit.



And you really think Halo's better? All Halo is is an overrated hunk of SHIT. It. Fucking. Sucks. End of discussion.


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2008)

DMC3 was a solid 9 im sure of it


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> And you really think Halo's better? All Halo is is an overrated hunk of SHIT. It. Fucking. Sucks. End of discussion.



Nice to know you're opinion on it. Why are you bringing halo up anyway? 

@Vault - You're getting confused. DMC3 is quite good. I enjoyed it a lot and don't get me wrong. It's just fanboys are scary people and get attached to a game for some weird reason.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lol ok kid. Halo 3, scores 9's everywhere. DMC3 barely gets a 9, mostly 8's and 7's. But yeah I'm the one playing shitty games
> 
> Seriously it's sad when you get attached to a character who's basically another big brother evil type bullshit.



That's because reviewers are mindless parrots who can't tell when they're being fed the exact same game with upgraded graphics. 

Oh and I thought DMC 4 really was worth about an 8. I'm just saying Halo is just  a shooting gallery hardly worth it's Deification. Reviews mean little.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> That's because reviewers are mindless parrots who can't tell when they're being fed the exact same game with upgraded graphics.
> 
> Oh and I thought DMC 4 really was worth about an 8. I'm just saying Halo is just  a shooting gallery hardly worth it's Deification. Reviews mean little.



They upgraded enough to make it a new game, obviously not being a fan of the first would kinda hurt your look of the rest of the series. But if you truly believe nothing's changed except graphics that would be like some idiot who said DMC1 and 3 are the same with updated graphics. 

Anyway I'm not going to argue anymore. I feel this game looks and sounds good. Now some gameplay would be nice to view.


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2008)

on topic this games looks meh copypasta DMC, the difference being the guns are located in the shoes please no


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sexy ass legs Nuff said


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 22, 2008)

Yay, I like new IP prospects instead of the usual sequel after sequel run.



> That's because reviewers are mindless parrots who can't tell when they're being fed the exact same game with upgraded graphics.



First it's a First Person Shooter... what can you do with a sequel to a first person shooter?
Let's see...
New Weapons - check
New equipment - check
New Vehicles - check
New Maps - check
Extras - check
Better Multiplayer experience - check
Finishing the story - check

Oh yeah and upgrading graphics too.

You got to put up a better argument next time. While I consider Halo an overrated franchise like GTA. I do acknowledge that Halo 3 did topped both it's predecessors greatly. Making it more than just the same game with prettier graphics. As far as I know the only same thing that has gone from Halo to Halo 3 was Master Chief, Sgt. Johnson, Cortana, Guilty Spark, and The Flood.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't give a shit about this game. Wanna know why?



			
				EGM said:
			
		

> 3. Butterfly wings sprout from Bayonetta when she jumps and tiny butterflies appear at her feet when she lands.
> Hideki Kamiya: *"she's using the power that only women have, the beautiful power, the beauty in women. Beauty Power."*


Seriously, what is this? Barbie?


			
				EGM said:
			
		

> 4. Bayonetta isn't wearing a leather outfit despite the stiching. She's actually covered by her magical hair. The more attacks she uses, the more she becomes unclothed. Most powerful attacks will render her to nearly completely naked. As she gets weaker...well you know the drill.






			
				EGM said:
			
		

> EGM:Well you're the first guy to create a character whose hair uncovers her body every time she uses an attack, so you still have an edge.
> 
> Hideki Kamiya:*I fell strongly that women[in real life]should dress like her. Like when she does her hair attacks, you see her skin. So I want women to wear fashion like that.*



It's a shame, I really loved Okami, and Godhand was fun...but this game just looks like a wannabe DMC...which is a series I've grown tired of. Oh, and the creator is a real douche.


----------



## Segan (Aug 23, 2008)

Stop bitching. All of you.

Bayonetta is going to be awesome until it turns out to be shit. That's my credo.


----------



## beads (Aug 23, 2008)

This game looks sick. Hopefully it will be playable at PAX. That's means I can give you a report on how it is!


----------



## beads (Aug 23, 2008)

@vonocourt, why are you bashing a game for having something original in it?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 23, 2008)

beads said:


> @vonocourt, why are you bashing a game for having something original in it?



So being original makes up for the fact it sounds completely stupid and lame?


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 23, 2008)

Reading those pieces. I can sympathize with Vonocourt. That sounds utterly retarded. But I'll probably still play it because I'm prone to self inflicted mental mutilation.


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 23, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Needs more GOD HAND 2: ELECTRI BOOGALAOO



I AGREE WITH THIS STATEMENT.


----------



## beads (Aug 23, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> So being original makes up for the fact it sounds completely stupid and lame?



Never doubt Kamiya.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 23, 2008)

Lots of stupid shit in this thead ugh. 

Anyways looking forward to this I've enjoyed the games that Kamiya has worked on RE2, DMC1, Okami, Viewtiful Joe and Godhand. We should be able to see gameplay videos soon at TGS Game Show Oct 9.


----------



## Akira (Aug 23, 2008)

I've gotta say, DMC1 was good, but this sounds shit. Originality has to be GOOD, this just sounds abysmal.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 23, 2008)

This sounds hilarious. Not playable hilarious but still funny.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 23, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I've gotta say, DMC1 was good, but this sounds shit. Originality has to be GOOD, this just sounds abysmal.



Yes it sounds silly but who knows it could look great in action, there's been alot of possitive reaction from the people who seen the game running behind the scenes. Well know in one month in TGS if it's good as they say but knowing who's making this game it's likely to be good.


----------



## Akira (Aug 23, 2008)

^I still think Kamiya is surrounded by people who are telling him everything he will _ever_ make is original, unique and good, kind of like Quentin Taratino

Frankly, so many of the concepts in this game sound just dumb. There were quirky aspects to God Hand, but all this "Beauty Power" nonsense is just lame.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> ^I still think Kamiya is surrounded by people who are telling him everything he will _ever_ make is original, unique and good, kind of like Quentin Taratino
> 
> Frankly, so many of the concepts in this game sound just dumb. There were quirky aspects to God Hand, but all this "Beauty Power" nonsense is just lame.



God hand while fun as hell is so silly and stupid, i don't see how you can say that sounded good and this doesn't. let's see how it turns out.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 23, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> ^I still think Kamiya is surrounded by people who are telling him everything he will _ever_ make is original, unique and good, kind of like Quentin Taratino
> 
> Frankly, so many of the concepts in this game sound just dumb. There were quirky aspects to God Hand, but all this "Beauty Power" nonsense is just lame.



I don't give a darn about the lame the things he is saying, as long the game kick ass that's the only thing that matters to me. 



> God hand while fun as hell is so silly and stupid, i don't see how you can say that sounded good and this doesn't. let's see how it turns out.



Exactly, I'm gonna wait till at least gameplay videos come out to give an opinion on it.


----------



## beads (Aug 23, 2008)

Games don't always sound good. Remember when you first heard of Katamari?


----------



## GsG (Aug 23, 2008)

Meh, I prefer DMC or Onimusha.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 1, 2008)

GsG said:


> Meh, I prefer DMC or Onimusha.



So you played it oh wait you haven't. 

Anyways here's a small glimpse on the game:

internet

Looking good.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 1, 2008)

That EGM interview made me want to play the game even more. That's so awesome.



> "she's using the power that only women have, the beautiful power, the beauty in women. Beauty Power."





> I fell strongly that women[in real life]should dress like her. Like when she does her hair attacks, you see her skin. So I want women to wear fashion like that.



I concur, women should grow hair super long and dress themselves in it 

Really though, I am eating this shit up. This is like triple-A Onechanbara shit.

I'm lovin it.


----------



## Segan (Oct 1, 2008)

This is just fanservice for testosteron-loaded gamers. But as long as the gameplay kicks ass I'm fine with that.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 1, 2008)

I loved Onimusha, God Hand and P.N.03. 

I hated Viewtiful Joe and Devil May Cry. 

Thus, I really have no idea where Bayonetta (and for that matter, Mad World) will go. It's a real toss up.


----------



## Zaphkiel (Oct 1, 2008)

It better have a lot of sytlish combat, like DMC


----------



## Wrathchild (Oct 1, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> I hated Viewtiful Joe and Devil May Cry.





Hybridial said:


> I hated Devil May Cry.





Hybridial said:


> hated Devil May Cry.






This looks like it could either be incredible win, or incredible fail. Most likely the latter. I'm still holding some hope that it's a female DMC, though.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 1, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden > DMC.

Anyone who denies it just likes that preening pretty boy Dante more than quality gameplay


----------



## Akira (Oct 1, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Ninja Gaiden > DMC.
> 
> Anyone who denies it just likes that preening pretty boy Dante more than quality gameplay



Hmm, no. NG and DMC play pretty differently, you have to evade a lot more in NG than DMC, and the DMC has stuff like JC'ing and all the styles. I'd say DMC has a deeper system, but they are pretty much equal overall.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 1, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Hmm, no. NG and DMC play pretty differently, you have to evade a lot more in NG than DMC, and the DMC has stuff like JC'ing and all the styles. I'd say DMC has a deeper system, but they are pretty much equal overall.



Ninja Gaiden has far more versatile enemy AI and the design of each difficulty level is immensely well structured. I feel you only need to play Devil May Cry once and you've got all the fun you could possibly get out of it. It's very shallow compared to Ninja Gaiden, and God Hand. 

I'm concerned Bayonetta will be shallow, but then these guys made God Hand to so they can make a deeper game than that.


----------



## Akira (Oct 1, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Ninja Gaiden has far more versatile enemy AI and the design of each difficulty level is immensely well structured. I feel you only need to play Devil May Cry once and you've got all the fun you could possibly get out of it. It's very shallow compared to Ninja Gaiden, and God Hand.



Far more versatile enemy AI? Are we playing the same game . All the DMC games have structured difficulty settings as well, and for the higher ones (particularly DMD) bosses and enemies in general all have Devil Triggers themselves, as well as different attacks you won't see on the easier difficulty settings. I think you haven't really played enough DMC, that or not bothered to go into the depth of the style system. The way I see it neither game is substantially better than the other one, it's definetly down to personal preference.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 1, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> The way I see it neither game is substantially better than the other one, it's definetly down to personal preference.



Fair enough, I definitely don't feel Devil May Cry's gameplay is likeable enough for me to keep having fun on it past playing it once. And I'm hoping Bayonetta will be more God Hand than Devil May Cry.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 1, 2008)

NG is harder, DMC is cool and fun. I get different types of satisfaction from beating each game. Now was NG2 better than DMC4?


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 1, 2008)

Jotun said:


> NG is harder, DMC is cool and fun. I get different types of satisfaction from beating each game. Now was NG2 better than DMC4?



Because DMC4 was atrociously bad, that's why. NG2 was not great, really, but anything could be better than DMC4 which was easilly as bad if not worse than DMC2. Fenrir's argument holds up for the original DMC and DMC3 to a degree, but DMC4 had none of that. It was just lazy. 

DMC is clearly the best in that series, no contest. 3 is a clear second, and 2 and 4 are at the back of the bus sitting in a pool of their own suckage.

Ninja Gaiden 2 was a relative disappointment but I'd put it between DMC and DMC 3. Ninja Gaiden Black/Sigma is far better than that entire group though.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 1, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> I hated Viewtiful Joe



I never imagined that could be humanly possible to hate Viewtiful Joe!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2008)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I never imagined that could be humanly possible to hate Viewtiful Joe!



Agreed, i loved it. Now number 2...eh that was meh.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 1, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Because DMC4 was atrociously bad, that's why. NG2 was not great, really, but anything could be better than DMC4 which was easilly as bad if not worse than DMC2. Fenrir's argument holds up for the original DMC and DMC3 to a degree, but DMC4 had none of that. It was just lazy.
> 
> DMC is clearly the best in that series, no contest. 3 is a clear second, and 2 and 4 are at the back of the bus sitting in a pool of their own suckage.
> 
> Ninja Gaiden 2 was a relative disappointment but I'd put it between DMC and DMC 3. Ninja Gaiden Black/Sigma is far better than that entire group though.



I didn't like DMC3 at all. DMC2 gets alot of hate, but it upgraded all the controls and paved the way for DMC3. DMC4 again played better than 3. I don't understand how you can hate on it unless its for the story aspect. And well NG...

I played DMC first so I guess I am biased, but that game was just all around badass.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 1, 2008)

Jotun said:


> NG is harder, DMC is cool and fun. I get different types of satisfaction from beating each game. Now was NG2 better than DMC4?



DMC4 was pretty much half a game and NG2 was a rushed game.

I'd take Shinobi 3 over them both, easily ;3


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 1, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden isn't harder than DMC. I beat Ninja Gaiden Black on Hard during a weekend. And it took me about a week and a half to get through Hard on DMC 3. Plus, DMC 4 was way better than DMC 2 & NG 2. NG 2 was only quicker and bloodier moves, it had absolutely no storyline. DMC 4 was way more stylish, just as each new installment of the series is.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 1, 2008)

Jotun said:


> NG is harder, DMC is cool and fun. I get different types of satisfaction from beating each game. Now was NG2 better than DMC4?



The story was the only thing that hinders the NG series.


----------



## Wrathchild (Oct 1, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> DMC4 which was easilly as bad if not worse than DMC2.





DMC4 was far from the best in the series, but it was still a great game. I'd almost put it on par with DMC3. The only reasons that DMC4 failed, imo, was how short it was and the lack of Vergil.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 1, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> DMC4 was pretty much half a game and NG2 was a rushed game.
> 
> I'd take Shinobi 3 over them both, easily ;3



Couldn't put it better myself. Shinobi on the PS2 is one I often forget, it was a rather cool game.

Also, I never did claim that Ninja Gaiden was harder than DMC, although I do know that the leap from hard on NG to Very hard and Master Ninja is a bigger leap than from hard to Dante Must Die in DMC. I have actually played more DMC than my glossing over of it indicates. Not beat either on their top difficulties but I know Ninja Gaiden's very hard mode is a fucking sick experience.

Also, what style does Devil May Cry have? Dante hogging the screen with his bishie ways? Sorry, but I'll take substance over style, thank you very much.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 1, 2008)

> Also, what style does Devil May Cry have? Dante hogging the screen with his bishie ways? Sorry, but I'll take substance over style, thank you very much.



There's plenty of substance in many of Dante's crazy combos. When used right they either kill an enemy quicker or make for good crowd control, all while skyrocketing your stylish meter.There's Rebellion's Million Stab (open up mission 2 with this properly and you'll be SSStylish in no time) and Dance Macabre to Crazy Dance, Cerberus's Windmill and Crystal to Million Carats, AGNI & RUDRA's Combo III and Tempest, Beowulf's Hyper Fist and Rising Dragon after Real Impact (Shoryuken), and Nevan's Feedback to Crazy Roll and Jam Session. And those are just the few I can remember right now


On DMC and NG

*Spoiler*: __ 




Like others have said, DMC3 and NG are two games that do better than each other at what they focus on. Hell even DMC1 focuses on something different from DMC3. 

NG and DMC1 put more emphasis on the enemies. They have superior design and AI to DMC3 and put up a decent fight. Dante is much more limited so it's about the quickest way to dispatch those enemies (The Critical Hit system further encourages it). Ryu has more options but I see the combat system as pretty straight forward. Though I like the Dante Must Die system better in DMC1. It's based on a timer so when the enemy DTs it's because you didn't kill them fast enough. DMC3, they DT after a certain number has been killed so it's really nothing you can prevent. NG was a lot like that if you ask me. Though some enemies were better designed than others. 

NG did feel a lot more difficult to me though. It's not an exaggeration to say you're either attacking, blocking, or moving all the time or you're dead. There's no time to fool around you have to either guy by the enemies or kill them as quickly and carefully as you can. Both DMC1 and NG make you feel like you're actually fighting something. 

Of course, DMC has always lacked a block button and when it did get one there was a catch (you have to press the block button just before an attack lands for it to work, but once you master it only the acid pools in Leviathan 
can hurt you).  

DMC3 focuses more on what Dante can do. Four styles, crazy combos, five unique melee weapons, and five guns give him a plethora of moves to use from. The game's system encourages you to mix things up since Style points are needed for an SS rank (Who here has attempted complete SS ranks?). But there's more to it than that. There are frames to consider. You can cancel moves with the use of a weapon's attack animation (Spiral canceling for example[using RG or R1 to cancel out the recoil animation for quicker fire]). Most of the moves can be canceled so you can perform another unique move, so mixing up weapons is much easier. NG has the old dial-in system. Just Canceling alone opens whole new ways of playing. There are even invincible frames to perform that make for more fluid avoiding of enemy attacks. 

Now DMC4 took some of what DMC fans asked for but took steps back at the same time. Dante has use of all his styles at all times. Unfortunately, the styles had to be gutted to fit them in so they're not as varied. There are fewer weapons and it was a mistake to switch between three at once (the preferred system would allow you to equip two at any time and switch between them). I think most of this can be attributed to the game being designed with Nero in mind instead of considering how playing without the DB would affect things. One the plus side, 4 introduced a new input system. Used to be you push the stick in one direction for a move. Some of the moves in 4 require more complex motions of the stick so an expansion of that would be nice for DMC5

Of course, by that token the enemy AI is the most pathetic of the bunch. If you want to get technical, they're glorified punching bags for you to experiment on. 

So it comes down to what you like more, intelligent enemies you must dispatch quickly or die trying or punching bags you can dispatch in a much more varied and fun number of ways. 




But enough about those games. This is Bayonetta. Now, since this is Kamiya, I expect something more like DMC1 in that the enemies will have cool designs (I have to see more to decide) and better AI than DMC3. I'll admit, the guy has let to let me down. I've liked all the games of his I've played. So despite some of the weird aspects like dissolving clothes (though that ass at least makes it more bearable) I'm looking at this rather positively.

If it's bad we still have DMC, Shinobi, and NG and if it's good...well that's another game to enjoy.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 1, 2008)

No one seems to talk about Nero. You know he was the main character in DMC4, right? 

And it's pretty funny that you guys are talking about DMC and NG in a Bayonetta thread.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 1, 2008)

RodMack said:


> No one seems to talk about Nero. You know he was the main character in DMC4, right?



I mentioned how DMC4 felt weird with Dante because so much of it was designed with the Devil Bringer in mind. 



> And it's pretty funny that you guys are talking about DMC and NG in a Bayonetta thread.



You can't really talk about Kamiya and action games without mentioning the first Devil May Cry. 

I'm surprised GOW hasn't been mentioned yet since Kamiya mentioned he liked a lot things it did.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 2, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I'm surprised GOW hasn't been mentioned yet since Kamiya mentioned he liked a lot things it did.



Which in turn made me a loose a lot of respect for him. I probably shouldn't expect much from Bayonetta in that case, and after all, Kamiya didn't actually produce God Hand, Mikami did. I guess I should be realistic, the chances Bayonetta being much good to me are very slim taking all that into account.

Also, on the whole flashy combo thing, you really just disproved you never played Ninja Gaiden properly. True, the gameplay does not in fact encourage big flashy combos just because they will leave your ass open for a beating more often than not, which is good if you ask me, but you can nonethless do some incredible things with NG's combat system -

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5hVXQhTtc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MS81 (Oct 2, 2008)

That ninja gaiden vid kick ass.(dragon force rock as well).


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 2, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> *Which in turn made me a loose a lot of respect for him.*



You lost respect for him because he likes something you don't?


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 2, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> You lost respect for him because he likes something you don't?



I guess he should lose respect for Itagaki as well since he himself has said he's enjoyed GOW.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 2, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Also, on the whole flashy combo thing, you really just disproved you never played Ninja Gaiden properly. True, the gameplay does not in fact encourage big flashy combos just because they will leave your ass open for a beating more often than not, which is good if you ask me, but you can nonethless do some incredible things with NG's combat system -



Never said it couldn't be "flashy." Just that being flashy isn't part of the focus. Nor is it as "free" as DMC3's. But it doesn't have to nor do I want it to. Let each game stick to it's strengths.

And you speak as if doing crazy combos improperly in DMC3 has no consequences. Most of them have some "cool down" animation that if not canceled with another animation leave you wide open. Things like Beowulf's rapid punches leave you in one spot unless you jump out of it. Of course, the beauty of the system is that you can cancel out of these attacks easily. That was one of DMC4's fault. You can't cancel out of Kick-13 for example. So yes, it's more flashy but I would hardly say it lacks substance.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 2, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> I guess he should lose respect for Itagaki as well since he himself has said he's enjoyed GOW.



Different things. Itakagi said he enjoyed it, but Kamiya said that God of War was the only game to advance the genre from Devil May Cry.

Itagaki called him out on that though. "Was he asleep for 8 years?" I love the guy, even if he does like GTA and Halo.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 2, 2008)

Killua provides


----------



## Akira (Oct 3, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Also, on the whole flashy combo thing, you really just disproved you never played Ninja Gaiden properly. True, the gameplay does not in fact encourage big flashy combos just because they will leave your ass open for a beating more often than not, which is good if you ask me, but you can nonethless do some incredible things with NG's combat system -
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5hVXQhTtc[/YOUTUBE]



Lol, a little editing and some dreadfully overused music can make average gameplay seem so skillful. I'm sorry but if you really think that launcher-shuriken-launcher-shuriken is an example of doing "incredible things", you're completely misguided. I've completed Ninja Gaiden on every difficulty excluding Master Ninja, and basically all I did was spam Flying Swallow then use UT's.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm just going to ignore you Fenrir until you stop being such an obvious troll, k?


----------



## Segan (Oct 3, 2008)

Let's just be civil here.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 3, 2008)

I love DMC and NG equally,actually NG a bit more, coz the combat is the most fluid ever produced for a game, hack and slash, and the enemies are constantly moving, nevertheless DMC1 to me is the best of the series, You were actually maneuvering and attacking, not fighting dummies, but still DMC 3 was a nice installment with controls akin to DMC 2. In any other case I love hack and slash games and have played all the good ones, If this bayonetta is good i m all for it

Gatta love the amount of combos present in NG2 despite its flaws


----------



## Akira (Oct 3, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> I'm just going to ignore you Fenrir until you stop being such an obvious troll, k?



Conflicting opinion = Obvious troll?


Whatever floats your boat I guess


Any gameplay vids of Bayonetta yet?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 3, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Any gameplay vids of Bayonetta yet?





Killua said:


> Killua provides



That's all we've got so far. Though we can probably expect more at TGS


----------



## RodMack (Oct 8, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I mentioned how DMC4 felt weird with Dante because so much of it was designed with the Devil Bringer in mind.


My friend, who's a die-hard DMC fan, would agree with that. He pretty much S'ed every mission in every difficulty except for 3 Dante missions in DMD mode. He told me it was impossible to S those missions because it was impossible for Dante to keep a combo on an Assault Chimera. 



> You can't really talk about Kamiya and action games without mentioning the first Devil May Cry.


That is true. Devil May Cry did pretty much revolutionize the way action games are. 



> I'm surprised GOW hasn't been mentioned yet since Kamiya mentioned he liked a lot things it did.


I was really surprised to hear that Kamiya wanted to surpass GoW and laughed when he said that he didn't like NG. I played NG Sigma on the PS3 since I always wanted to try NG but didn't have an Xbox and I liked it. In terms of gameplay, I like DMC more; it feels more stylish. In terms of difficulty, NG is above DMC since it feels more challenging.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 8, 2008)

Let's hope this deliver as good as DMC3.


----------



## Penance (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm hoping...


----------



## MS81 (Oct 8, 2008)

I just hope she has more weapons than just guns as well.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 8, 2008)

In the end, she'll probably still be a female Dante.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 8, 2008)

TGS Trailer: this

Love how she loses more and more of her "clothes".


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 9, 2008)

What's that zipper doing at her pussy area? Game looks great. Really looks like a DMC copy though. They really have to convince me why I should play this instead of DMC. This bitch definitely looks fierce, but still Dante>this bitch. At least DMC is getting some competition now with Ninja Blade and this.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2008)

See i don't even compare em anymore. I just buy em all and have fun.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 9, 2008)

They seem to be banking on the fact the DMC fanbase is comprised of desperate, sexually-repressed nerds. (Not saying they're wrong...) 

I mean, I know it's hard to go up when you've arguably created the pinnacle of action beat-em-up gameplay mechanics (God of War can eat a dick) but goddamnit repackaging Devil May Cry with a dominatrix Lara Croft/ Sarah Palin (???) coat of paint isn't even worth the beta testing.

I'll...be...sticking...with...DMC.

Edit: In regard to the DMC vs. NG vs. GoW debate, DMC comes out on top because it got rid of the emphasis on the dial-a-combo, Mortal Kombat fatality-lite crap.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2008)

Adonis said:


> They seem to be banking on the fact the DMC fanbase is comprised of desperate, sexually-repressed nerds.
> 
> I mean, I know it's hard to go up when you've arguably created the pinnacle of action beat-em-up gameplay mechanics (God of War can eat a dick) but goddamnit repackaging Devil May Cry with a dominatrix Lara Croft/ Sarah Palin (???) coat of paint isn't even worth the beta testing.
> 
> ...


Lol why do all of your post come off so aggressive? I mean i can't see you and you're probably not even mad but the way you post, always sounds like your annoyed or something


----------



## Adonis (Oct 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lol why do all of your post come off so aggressive? I mean i can't see you and you're probably not even mad but the way you post, always sounds like your annoyed or something



I come from a broken home?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I come from a broken home?



Aw noz  

Lol anyway the game looks fun to play and i'll probably play it. TGS so far shown pretty nice trailers


----------



## Adonis (Oct 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Aw noz
> 
> Lol anyway the game looks fun to play and i'll probably play it. TGS so far shown pretty nice trailers



I'll possibly rent it.

I just don't like how the game *looks* so generic.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll admit the style isn't like "omgz" for me, just basic run of the mill skimpy action girl big boobs with guns and big sword. But as long as i can have fun chopping demons up I'm down.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 9, 2008)

I honestly want to see more gameplay before I make an initial judgment. 

But one thing this has shown is how much DMC, Godhand, No More Heroes, and a few other games have effectively prevented the corniness of the trailer from affecting me.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 9, 2008)

In Game images:


*Spoiler*: __ 












It's looking good. Hope we get hands on impressions from TGS soon.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 9, 2008)

once i see some gameplay, I ll decide,,

Hmmm seems her clothes are made from her hair.. GEEZ, what are these producers thinking.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2008)

Hehe, so it is like DMC? DMC was all manliness and awesome, and this is all sex appeal and awesome.

I still need to buy DMC4, and this game reminds me to do that.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 9, 2008)

Lots of crotch and Palinetta.  I'll bite because it looks wacky.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 9, 2008)

I guess it's no surprise that it looks like DMC. After all, it is from the guy who created DMC.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 9, 2008)

she reminds me of Donovan from Darkstalkers with that god foot move.


----------



## Penance (Oct 9, 2008)

First pic looked like she was...um...bleeding...


----------



## Segan (Oct 9, 2008)

Penance said:


> First pic looked like she was...um...bleeding...


ROFL

You're right.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 10, 2008)

I almost said fuck this game when i saw her and she started talking. I was ablt to deal with DMC cheese because Dante's actions were too damn badass. But I remembered how weak DMC4 was, and how hype this started to look during the later half of the trailer.


...I'm keeping my eye on this one. Guillotines and exectutions and shit along with DMC gameplay? Can't be THAT bad.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm keeping with meh. Gameplay looks way too stilted, and the characterisation is as bad as DMC, that being they think a character being overbearing and obnoxious makes up for a lack of characterisation. i prefer if a character isn't going to be well written for them to just stay quiet, much better as Hayabusa and Vanessa in PN03 proved.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 12, 2008)

what is the latest skinny on this game. I only care about it because the guy who created the original DMC and resident evil 4 is the one working on this one. the formula is over used but then its the guy who created DMC and resident evil 4.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh man I CANT WAIT for this!!! WHen is the release date?!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 28, 2008)

_Is it on PS3 only?_


----------



## Segan (Oct 28, 2008)

It's multiplatform.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 28, 2008)

_Thanks Segan, i just might end up getting this, it looks funny enough and i have a morbid curiosity._


----------



## Segan (Oct 28, 2008)

The game is a long ways off. But if the gameplay is anything like DMC, chances are I will get this one, too.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 28, 2008)

_Well i'd get it just for the body suit attack of hers. _


----------



## Novalis (Nov 23, 2008)

well, i'm quite sure that i'm not going to buy this. 

- the character design is utterly ridiculous lol 
some people dislike dmc characters, but i personally like dante & co. ; 
above all dante's character was and is still highly refreshing/amusing. for me, that is.

on the other hand, she seems to be very generic and slutty
(actually, she appears to be worse than dmc 4 trish & lady lol);
well, i HAVE TO like the main character in order to enjoy a game.

- the gameplay does remind me too much of dmc


----------



## Segan (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, yes, you can make all claims before the game is finished.


----------



## Novalis (Nov 23, 2008)

yeah, that's MY personal opinion about " bayonetta ";
it's actually pretty sad that trailers make me want to not buy it


----------



## Hentai (Nov 23, 2008)

LOL looks a lot DMC like.

It wouldnt surprise me if Dante had a Guest appearance.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 23, 2008)

In EGM, the director even said he was aiming for sexiness in her attacks. I read that as we want horny teenage boys to buy this game.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 23, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> In EGM, the director even said he was aiming for sexiness in her attacks. I read that as we want horny teenage boys to buy this game.



*Looks at Lloyd's sig*

Are you gonna buy it?


----------



## MUSOLINI (Nov 23, 2008)

god of war > DMC > ninja gaiden. 

@ adonis? why you think DMC is better than GOW? honestly, i cant see the reason. DMC is more arcady, while GOW is more like a console adventurer. 

honestly will we ever see a dmc, gow, dmc clone where you can pick multiple characters? like nin, magician, sword master, summoner, elementalist and what not. different styles, 2 player action shit right in your face.......


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 24, 2008)

Makes mention of how on-the-fly weapon switching works in this game. 



> This, says producer Yusuke Hashimoto, will take Bayonetta’s tactical breadth beyond even that of DMC3 and 4. Able to create different configurations of gun and sword both before each battle and while the game is paused, you can then juggle them on the fly. “Maybe your ‘A’ set will be heavy weapons in the hands and handguns on the feet,” he suggests, “while your ‘B’ set might be swords in the hands and shotguns on the feet. And then you swap weapons out during combos: a punch with the gun, perhaps, a kick with the shotgun, then a switch to the katana.”


----------



## MS81 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm gonna get it but I don't like the girl as a main character.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 24, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> *Looks at Lloyd's sig*
> 
> Are you gonna buy it?



No, but I am gonna check out Youtube videos of it.  But man, her voice sucks.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 24, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> No, but I am gonna check out Youtube videos of it.  But man, her voice sucks.



yeah I don't it either, but your sig dude  Brianna Love FTW!!!!


----------



## slickcat (Nov 25, 2008)

yeah i m staying away from the game because of the character design, if they have dante as a guest character i ll pick it up. If not, I just dont like anything bout this female-dante


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 25, 2008)

slickcat said:


> yeah i m staying away from the game because of the character design, if they have dante as a guest character i ll pick it up. If not, I just dont like anything bout this female-dante



Why would Dante even be in this game when it's not even a Capcom game? Especially considering the director of this game left Capcom in bad terms with them because of what they did to Clover Studios so yeah not gonna happen.

BTW DMC1 still has the best Dante personality wise.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 25, 2008)

I doubt I'll buy this even if I had the console necessary. It seems so generic so far.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 25, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> BTW DMC1 still has the best Dante personality wise.



Agreed, and the best costume...and the best gameplay...It was the only good DMC.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 25, 2008)

Well i will definetly have a look at Bayonetta. 



Vonocourt said:


> Agreed, and the best costume...and the best gameplay...It was the only good DMC.



Seriously no, lol

DMC1 had shit gameplay compared to DMC3 and 4, also the outfit of Dante looks much better in DMC3.

And lol the only good DMC;... all DMC were good.





Personality? Well Dante was really relaxed in that part...but i like the Young Dante /Nero personality more


----------



## Segan (Nov 25, 2008)

Please guys, keep your DMC fanboyism out of this thread. This is about Bayonetta.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 25, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> DMC1 had shit gameplay compared to DMC3 and 4, also the outfit of Dante looks much better in DMC3.



DMC3/4 also had shit ai that would wait and let you attack them, and the only difference between the difficulties were increased HP and damage, plus that bullshit devil trigger mechanic that made it impossible to avoid the enemies dting.

And come on, man-bra dante with his obnoxious yelling and guitar shredding, it was embarrassing playing that game. _Thankfully, they felt the need to show you Nero and Dante's awesome feats all the time thanks to really long cutscenes._ I don't give two shits about being able to watch Nero and Dante do ballet with swords, let me play the damn game, that's why I payed for it in the first place.

And to bring this back on topic, Bayonetta largely seems to be taking inspiration from the later day DMC games, sadly.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Agreed, and the best costume...and the best gameplay...It was the only good DMC.



lawl what 

DMC3 battle system is by far the best i have seen in any hack and slash game


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 25, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> lawl what
> 
> DMC3 battle system is by far the best i have seen in any hack and slash game


Combat system is just one part of gameplay, and that's the only thing DMC3 had to stand on.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 25, 2008)

This game looks pretty interesting might check it out.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 25, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Combat system is just one part of gameplay, and that's the only thing DMC3 had to stand on.


That's misleading, the combat system is arguably the single most important part of any hack & slash game, and DMC3's was f*ck awesome. IMO so much so that even though I prefer the first one in most other ways (design, enemies/bosses), the fun to be had simply from fighting bog-standard baddies brought it nearly up to par with the first DMC, imo the best game of the whole genre. God Of War is a brilliantly made series, and though it probably excels the DMC games in nearly every other way, the combat system in the DMC games is just superior which is why I had a lot more fun with them. Another game, Heavenly Sword I thought suffered a similar problem (though to a greater extent than GoW). Fantastic production, loved every second of the cutscenes and the story/characters were better than your average hack&slash but I felt the combat was lacking coherence and it just brings everything down a peg.

Bayonetta looks shite, if the trailer was anything to go by I wouldn't buy it if it retailed at half-price.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, I can at least agree with Kamiya on one thing



> So is this a game that anyone can play, or just the DMC hardcore? ?Well, we?re trying to pull in action fans generally, and that crowd will naturally include the DMC fans,? says Hashimoto. D*MC4, we remind them, used questionable adaptive difficulty, not to mention a character (Nero) to make the game easier. Kamiya scowls*. ?In a game like Bayonetta, the idea is that you rise to the game?s challenge as you fight your way through it,? he says. ?If the difficulty drops to help you get on, that isn?t really any fun. It might be appropriate for various styles of games, but it?s something we absolutely don?t want in ours.?



I really wanted to see what he'd have done with DMC2 has Capcom not seen some need to keep him off it.



Vonocourt said:


> And come on, man-bra dante with his obnoxious yelling and guitar shredding, it was embarrassing playing that game. _Thankfully, they felt the need to show you Nero and Dante's awesome feats all the time thanks to really long cutscenes._ I don't give two shits about being able to watch Nero and Dante do ballet with swords, let me play the damn game, that's why I payed for it in the first place.



Then do what I do, press the Start button.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Well i will definetly have a look at Bayonetta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dunno what's vibrating in your ass, but DMC 2 was real shit compared to 1 and 3...


----------



## nick65 (Nov 26, 2008)

so this thread is about dmc? or bayonetta?


----------



## Hentai (Nov 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Dunno what's vibrating in your ass, but DMC 2 was real shit compared to 1 and 3...


I didnt mention 2 at all if you re-read my post. lol
But you are right.


Vonocourt said:


> ....


I'd say DMC isn't quite your game.




@Bayonetta:

I watched the Trailer a few times....i mean...it looks cool how she attacks.
But it still looks a bit strange.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 26, 2008)

DMC3 was the best imo.


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 26, 2008)

nick65 said:


> so this thread is about dmc? or bayonetta?



It's about Trolling Bayonetta without people having play it yet. Each one of those people need to be bitch slap just like how an asian woman bitch slap their children.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2008)

well the title of this thread is to blame 

shouldnt have mentioned the from the makers of devil may cry 

its only natural people will talk about what they know


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 26, 2008)

Doesn't help that a number of talks with the development team make constant mentions of DMC


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 26, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Well i will definetly have a look at Bayonetta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeeeah, your opinion is now void.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2008)

the livershit has a point 

DMC2 was filler


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 26, 2008)

Chelsea so called 'reign' is filler


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2008)

hahaha nice one livershit 


just one of those days livercrap shows a hint of brillance


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 26, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I'd say DMC isn't quite your game.



What it used to be, I loved it. The self-indulgent cheese to the extreme "look how I can run down a building while slicing creatures and drinking mountain dew, oh and you'll never do shit like this in gameplay" it has become, no.

As for a good point about Bayonetta, maybe the enemies will be decent this time.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 26, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Why would Dante even be in this game when it's not even a Capcom game? Especially considering the director of this game left Capcom in bad terms with them because of what they did to Clover Studios so yeah not gonna happen.
> 
> BTW DMC1 still has the best Dante personality wise.



Yeah to me DMC 1 is the best Dante game, I still replay it from time to time more than the other installments ... Well my general point was that I dont fap to game characters and this female ( sl** ) is just a really stupid way to get people to get the game.. for instance getting naked while fighting, I just cant see myself playing such a game.
 And I m not really a fan of dantes personality from the get go( only the DMC 1 and DMC 2 versions I prefer. Personality wise I prefer Ninja gaiden more.(Less talkative that is)


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 26, 2008)

slickcat said:


> And I m not really a fan of dantes personality from the get go( only the DMC 1 and DMC 2 versions I prefer. Personality wise I prefer Ninja gaiden more.(Less talkative that is)



Well it is tough to complain about a character's personality when there is none.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh man I CANT wait for this. Is there a release date? Or approximate?


----------



## Rin. (Nov 27, 2008)

i honestly don't care about the character design. i'll be playing this game for the combat system and as long as it's anywhere near as good as the dmc series', i'm down.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 28, 2008)

Killua said:


> Yeeeah, your opinion is now void.



When i say all DMC the i mean 1, 3, 4.
2 isnt worth having the name DMC.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 28, 2008)

is there any new vids or pics???


----------



## Hentai (Nov 28, 2008)

I had a look, but all there is are trailers.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXNd_uQyTyQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2008)

^^^

im not fancying this game much


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Nov 29, 2008)

I'll give it a try, if just for the over the top nature of it.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 30, 2008)

I did say this game looked generic and it appears I'm right. It doesn't have anything unique to it to separate from other action games.


----------



## IkariBattousai (Dec 8, 2008)

After watching the longer trailer, it looks like they're trying to hard to sell the whole sexy aspect of it.  I can usually count on the game sucking if they're beating you over the head with a theme so much that you get tired of it by the end of a couple minute trailer.  Sex sells, but this time there may be an exception.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 10, 2008)

^Sex can sell, but this game just seems too generic so far. There isn't anything special so far about it. If there was something unique about this game, it can sell. Unless the game play blows people away, this will be a moderate success at best.


----------



## dragonfire (Dec 14, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I had a look, but all there is are trailers.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXNd_uQyTyQ[/YOUTUBE]




wow, who knew sarah palin could kick so much bird ass


----------



## Freija (Dec 14, 2008)

Called Bayonetta really with 2 T's, but still this has been in my eyes for awhile now.


Any official release date ?


----------



## Kanali (Dec 15, 2008)

Why waste time on this when they can make DMC5


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

I agree with above... and this time without Nero... anyway.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> I agree with above... and this time without Nero... anyway.



it isnt capcom making this 

and i agree nero was a plague DMC's equivalent to MGS2 raiden


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

I know, it's Sega, but still.

And to be fair, Raiden was good, but not a good substitute for snake.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

Nero just sucked  

i didnt like Raiden with his bitch on the side always crying


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

I would argue that, but at the moment I'm too tired.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

Jesus, it's not Sega 

It's PlatinumGamesInc. which basically is Clover Studios reborn

Clover Studios = Capcom's best developing team.

Sega has signed 3 contracts to release 3 PlatinumGamesInc games.


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

Ah, here's a big secret, I don't care


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 13, 2009)

Is there any new news on this game? I cant wait for it!!


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Not that I know of.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

I smell a generic flop


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

I smell hot main character with hot graphics and a fun combo game.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

Indeed. 

A fine, repetitive game featuring incredibly average graphics and a wonderfully craptastic main character design.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

average graphics >_> Whatever Byakuya you spoiled Square-enix prick *kicks* So it's safe to say you found DMC4 to be crap too.


----------



## Bushin (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up! Will keep an eye on it...
(Wish they would just give us DMC5 though)


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

They stopped working with capcom.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

Lol. DMC4.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

As predicted.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 14, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> average graphics >_> Whatever Byakuya you spoiled Square-enix prick *kicks* So it's safe to say you found DMC4 to be crap too.



I'd like to jolt in to say that DMC4 wasn't a full game


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

I can agree with that, too much Nero too little Dante.

Though it wasn't crap.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 14, 2009)

it wasn't great either. I want Vergil in DMC5!


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Vergil won't appear anymore, he's dead and stuck in Nero's arm


----------



## Jimin (Jan 14, 2009)

^Seriously? He was badass in DMC3, which was the only 1 I played.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

He dies in DMC 1 when Dante defeats the Dark Knight. And in DMC4 you can clearly see his devil trigger in Nero's arm.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm interested in this game this and dmc5 which hopefully won't be as bad as 4


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

DMC 4 was good  just too easy and Nero was like Raiden to MGS 2 (gameplay wise he was good)


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2009)

DMC4 wasnt that good imo, , mostly because Dante, nothing at all was made for him from enimies to the bosses. and those crappy uninspired weapons. should have atleast brought back agni and rudra. and let yamato be a proper weapon


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

This game looks ridiculously awful.


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2009)

tell me about it


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> This game looks ridiculously awful.



I think it looks good.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 16, 2009)

this game looks amazing.

the concept is simply unique, just like most of Platinums stuff.
but i see the presentation of the concept not working out too well.
but it looks worth it


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2009)

Not so much unique concept... ever heard of DMC ? But rather unique fighting techniques


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2009)

this game is a 7 at best


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 16, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I think it looks good.



I agree. It looks REALLY good and promising. Cant wait for it.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 16, 2009)

I still think this thing is generic. There isn't even anything unique. They tried to use a hot chick, but she ain't hot and her voice sucks.


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2009)

Portia said:


> this game is a 7 at best


Talk about deciding things after seeing 2 trailers.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 16, 2009)

Just lemme at the fighting mechanics, it's all that matters in these kinds of games.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's someone who got to see game:


> Got to sit in on a demo of Bayonetta in New York today and this thread popped back into my memory. I don't know if Bayonetta's "the most beautiful game ever" but it's one of them. It really is ridiculously good looking in motion. The 360 build I saw displayed on a Bravia (not sure on resolution) had some of the best visuals I've ever seen on a console. Like Top Ten good, it was unreal. The game itself looks really solid as well. Not sure how the final product'll turn out but someone should probably tell Itagaki that Kamiya's got some bite to go with his bark (hardy har.) Here's a preview I wrote up for 61FPS for some more details:
> 
> Bayonetta is not as gratuitous as you think.
> 
> ...



Good to hear the game runs smoothly and the camera is good those are one main concerns when it comes to an action game. Also looks like we may be getting some new vids soon.


----------



## Vault (Jan 29, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Talk about deciding things after seeing 2 trailers.



Dont even start Freija lol 

Do you remember RE5 ?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2009)

Interesting game. I think this might be one of them game where it's popular for the characters and nothing else. 

Anywho, the game looks gorgeous.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 29, 2009)

This game should probably be called "Milf May Get Horny" or something. xD


----------



## Jimin (Feb 4, 2009)

^From the trailers I've seen, the gameplay looks generic and she isn't even hot. Sex appeal isn't gonna work for this game at all. Plus, her voice is annoying.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

I pretty much agree with above post


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 2, 2009)

why isnt that on the first page lol. this game is gonna be the goddamn bomb of 2009 for all action adventure fans

and lol @ all you people judging by the fucking looks of that chick. shes hot and for gods fucking sake lloyd when i see your set your taste in women cant be trusted too much now can it? if you want to play a cheap slutty game go buy sexy beach 3 , bayonetta is not only about that.

might not be the concept of the century, dmc 1 IS just the epitome of a good action adventure. But i welcome all clones and if the story is somewhat decent its going to be awesome. the fighting system is full of ideas and rather refreshing.



> Are you a big fan of the critically acclaimed and massively popular Devil May Cry series? Were you one of the many who enjoyed this year's fourth installment? Then it is now your duty to pay close attention to what the franchise's creator has to say about his new project: Bayonetta.



Full Article on psxextreme


----------



## Jimin (Mar 2, 2009)

^Yeah, the chick in this game is hot while Mariah Carey isn't. Your testicles should be revoked, my man. Obviously this game's sex appeal was the biggest thing it had going for it. If that doesn't appeal to me, this game's biggest draw is gone.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 2, 2009)

Lol @ playing games for sex appeal


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 2, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Lol @ playing games for sex appeal



Why do you think Raiden was made?

To get all of the ladysnatches into METAL GEAR.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 2, 2009)

No trailer was shown including Raiden. It was basically a shock to all players starting the Plant chapter.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 2, 2009)

:rofl Kojima merked the world with that one.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 3, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> No trailer was shown including Raiden. It was basically a shock to all players starting the Plant chapter.



this

+ get on msn douche


----------



## Jimin (Mar 3, 2009)

^Naked Raiden was completely unnecessary and you know that.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 3, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Naked Raiden *was completely unnecessary* and you know that.



You do know this is Kojima you're talking about, right?

Excess has no limits.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 3, 2009)

LOL@ people who think this game is JUST about sex appeal. You folks shouldn't be allowed to speak anymore. 

*Hideki Kamiya* is making this game.. and if you know who that is then there should be no question as to why this game is one to watch for. The guy who made DMC1, RE2, Okami, and Viewtiful Joe. Everything he touches turns to win. Not only that, but he assures us in an interview that it will be a revolutionary step in action gaming. Again, maker of DMC1 talking here. 

And its *Bayonetta*. Can we get a mod to correct this?


----------



## MS81 (Mar 4, 2009)

they better just hope it's on par with the DMC series.


----------



## Silvermyst (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm curious about how she actually fires those guns...


----------



## MS81 (Mar 5, 2009)

Silvermyst said:


> I'm curious about how she actually fires those guns...



with her legs.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 18, 2009)

This game looks terrible.


*Spoiler*: __ 














PS2 port confirmed?


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 18, 2009)

Jaggies is the new bloom, confirmed.


----------



## Segan (Mar 18, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> This game looks terrible.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Why is that? I like these.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 18, 2009)

Jaggies. Everywhere. 
PS2 level graphics. Everywhere.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 18, 2009)

Yay for a crappy, generic art direction and last-gen graphics.


----------



## Segan (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh, had not thought of that...

Well, hopefully there will be intense action and smooth gameplay.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2009)

Art direction is generic but not crappy, the enemies art designs are pretty fucking sweet.

Bayonetta herself.....yeah....

And this is developed by a newly made company with not the highest budget in the world, plus the game in motion don?t looks as half bad as the screenshots you?ve posted. 

Hideki Kamiya is heading this and he?s hyping the game as bringing something new to the action genre like the first Devil May Cry did, there?s no way this game will be bad even if it *doesn't* bring anything new.


----------



## Vault (Mar 18, 2009)

Lol at those screens  

Beat gow3 ? How ?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh wow... those cap looks like shit.. not to mention the character's outfit. 



King Lloyd said:


> ^Naked Raiden was completely unnecessary and you know that.


Shut the fuck up you cock. You wouldn't be saying that if it was a naked pussy. Having a naked guy doesn't compare to the sex appeal and unless chick they have in a shit load of games.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 18, 2009)

^I see. I don't what to say to this. Its not naked computer graphics aren't nearly as good as real women.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 18, 2009)

I knew the game was going to fail right from the start


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> ^I see. I don't what to say to this. Its not naked computer graphics aren't nearly as good as real women.



Hmmm.... interesting. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jimin (Mar 18, 2009)

^Have a thing for Raiden, don't we?


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 18, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Jaggies. Everywhere.


Could be from the way they took the screenshots, I highly doubt the actual game has that many,


King Lloyd said:


> ^Have a thing for Raiden, don't we?


Where've you been?


----------



## Jimin (Mar 18, 2009)

^I don't usually post here.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 18, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> This game looks terrible.
> -snip-
> PS2 port confirmed?



Either that or your judging screenshots of an unfinished game. If only there was SOME way we could no for sure.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Have a thing for Raiden, don't we?


That's not the point.  .. and I am done with this convo. 

This game is gonna suck.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah..I can see the similarities to DMC in just the fucking jaggies alone.

At least 4 got rid of most of the ugly that was in the previous 3 games, solely thanks to jaggies.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 20, 2009)

you guys are freaking kids if you think those jaggies gonna make it looks like PS2.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I knew the game was going to fail right from the start



Yeah, because graphics is everything right?

Fuck this gaming generation.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 21, 2009)

Ugh, kids these days.

When his game turns out to be awesome (trust me, it will) all of you doubters are going to make yourselves extremely scarce. Until then, carry on.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 21, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Ugh, kids these days.
> 
> When his game turns out to be awesome (trust me, it will) all of you doubters are going to make yourselves extremely scarce. Until then, carry on.



This game was probably made for the Kingdom Hearts fanboys.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 21, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> This game was probably made for the Kingdom Hearts fanboys.



Explain to me how this post makes any sense.


----------



## Segan (Mar 21, 2009)

I think that post was meant to provoke

*successfully avoided the word "trolling"*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 21, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> This game was probably made for the Kingdom Hearts fanboys.



I hope to fucking God you?re trolling.


----------



## Barry. (Mar 21, 2009)

This thread is getting a little out of hand.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 21, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Yeah, because graphics is everything right?
> 
> Fuck this gaming generation.



lol wat That just made the icing on the Diarrhea cake, watch this game be purely about fanservice..........................Oh wait


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Mar 21, 2009)

As for me, if it's as tough as DMC3 I'll like it. It needs the insane difficulty otherwise it will be yet another short next gen game (in terms of 1 typical playthrough), which is the main problem common to many of the next gen games.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 22, 2009)

Was _DMC3_ really that hard?

I played it, it didn't seem that hard for me.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 24, 2009)

Stark said:


> Was _DMC3_ really that hard?
> 
> I played it, it didn't seem that hard for me.



It wasn't hard, but I didn't enjoy playing it.

:yu


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 24, 2009)

DMC3 would be hard for new players, who hadn't played the first one. I played the first one extensively but upon playing the third one I didn't 'get it' right away.. it's very different. DMD mode would be the one that people struggle on, but it's very rewarding once you get to grips with all the techniques.


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Mar 25, 2009)

It can't touch the DMC series. Those are the best games ever created especially DMC III where you can play as vergil.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 25, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> This game was probably made for the Kingdom Hearts fanboys.



**


----------



## SmashSk8er (Apr 5, 2009)

Bumping this. 

Soooo, anything new? A release date maybe. We need moar trailers.


----------



## Higawa (Apr 5, 2009)

I want a new DMC!!

This game does not look so good for me!

I want more Dante action!


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2009)

Kamiya said this game is going to be REALLY hard


----------



## Freija (Apr 5, 2009)

I fucking hope so


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2009)

If i was on a computer i would link the article but he's saying its going to be sadistically hard


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> Kamiya said this game is going to be REALLY hard



All the more reason why this game will be awesome.


----------



## Freija (Apr 5, 2009)

I know, I read the article, still I hope he keeps his word about that.


----------



## SmashSk8er (Apr 5, 2009)

............... Sadistically hard?


----------



## Freija (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes  Sadistically hard


----------



## SmashSk8er (Apr 5, 2009)

I just went on IGN and it said the release date is DECEMBER 31. #$%# SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME IS ISN'T TRUEEEEEEEEEEEE. NOOOOOO THATS TO LONG TO WAIT.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 5, 2009)

December 31st is just a set date.

You can't be stupid enough to think they'd release it on NEW YEARS EVE CAN YOU?


----------



## SmashSk8er (Apr 5, 2009)

I've seen weirder things happen.


----------



## Freija (Apr 5, 2009)

lol, it said "March" 4 months ago so do you honestly think that's the official date ?


----------



## SmashSk8er (Apr 5, 2009)

I just found out about this game 2 week's ago so I didn't know it said that.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 10, 2009)

New trailer


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2009)

Lol at "CLIMAX" trailer


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2009)

It certainly looks interesting, since I don't own any decent hack n' slay for my console yet. If the reviews are any good (doesn't need to be extraordinary), I might buy it cheap off the UK again


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

Zaru lacks gaming skills if he doesn't own hack n' slash


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2009)

DMC1 and DMC3 

If you want atmosphere Onimusha 

gogogogogogogo


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

Onimusha 4 was crap.


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2009)

So was DMC4, you dont see me complaining


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

I complained about DMC4.


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2009)

Atleast you agree that it was crap 

Kenny still swimming in denial


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

It weren't bad, but it weren't that good either...


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2009)

Quick on the reply you are 

I didnt enjoy playing with Dante one bit


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

Was too easy, true enough.


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2009)

More about this game 

You can summon, transform into a cat 

I see anything breath taking about the early level designs


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 10, 2009)

this game looks awesome, probably gonna get it.


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> More about this game
> 
> You can summon, transform into a cat
> 
> I see anything breath taking about the early level designs



^
Last sentence doesn't make sense.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 11, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> New trailer



What's that? A trailer comes along and pretty much proves that this game is going to be way more then just sex appeal and that it in fact doesn't look like a PS2 game? The premature bashers have yet to comment on this? What a surprise.


----------



## Akira (Apr 11, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> What's that? A trailer comes along and pretty much proves that this game is going to be way more then just sex appeal and that it in fact doesn't look like a PS2 game? The premature bashers have yet to comment on this? What a surprise.



Sorry I'm late.

IMO the gameplay looks completely identical to DMC (not a bad thing tbh, but it casts some doubt on it blowing "the doors off the action genre" as Kamiya put it), storyline seems generic with some awful character designs (cigar chomping magic Mike Tyson... seriously?) and Bayonetta's lines seem fucking abysmal. On the other hand, it does look quite pretty.


----------



## slickcat (Apr 11, 2009)

Ugggh the character design is just a huge turn off, Until i hear of a second costume or something, I wont even bother.


----------



## Vault (Apr 11, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> ^
> Last sentence doesn't make sense.



It was meant to say i dont see anything breathtaking about the level design 

I was typing on the triple when i replied that 

The character design does blow


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 11, 2009)

her glasses are hawt though


----------



## Segan (Apr 11, 2009)

Bah, I will bash that game if I don't like it while playing. Not before. Don't see anything wrong with the designs either. It's entertaining enough.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 11, 2009)

Akira said:


> Sorry I'm late.
> 
> IMO the gameplay looks completely identical to DMC (not a bad thing tbh, but it casts some doubt on it blowing "the doors off the action genre" as Kamiya put it), storyline seems generic with some awful character designs (cigar chomping magic Mike Tyson... seriously?) and Bayonetta's lines seem fucking abysmal. On the other hand, it does look quite pretty.



At least you did me a service by admitting that there's nothing wrong with a DMC clone that features a witch with guns strapped to her feet. Saved me the trouble of telling you myself. 

For the rest... it just seem that you've switched from bashing to nitpicking. Not a bad strategy. 

Awful stories and dialogue are a trademark of Hideki Kamiya ("I should of been the one to fill your dark soul with LIIIGGGHHHTTTT!!!"). In fact, that's pretty much the way of action games from the Far East. Its more likely to enhance the awesomeness then detract from it. Character designs are pretty bleh though.


----------



## Akira (Apr 11, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> At least you did me a service by admitting that there's nothing wrong with a DMC clone that features a witch with guns strapped to her feet. Saved me the trouble of telling you myself.
> 
> For the rest... it just seem that you've switched from bashing to nitpicking. Not a bad strategy.
> 
> Awful stories and dialogue are a trademark of Hideki Kamiya ("I should of been the one to fill your dark soul with LIIIGGGHHHTTTT!!!"). In fact, that's pretty much the way of action games from the Far East. Its more likely to enhance the awesomeness then detract from it. Character designs are pretty bleh though.



Just to clarify I'm not trying to troll the game, it just annoys me when people use this "everything he touches turns to gold" excuse for certain game mechanics that seem completely terrible from the get-go. Bayonetta does have a chance to be good, I just don't like it when people act like its a confirmed quality despite so many things for the sole reason it has Kamiya's name behind it.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 11, 2009)

Akira said:


> Just to clarify I'm not trying to troll the game, it just annoys me when people use this "everything he touches turns to gold" excuse for certain game mechanics that seem completely terrible from the get-go. Bayonetta does have a chance to be good, I just don't like it when people act like its a confirmed quality despite so many things for the sole reason it has Kamiya's name behind it.



Understandable and sorry for coming at you a certain way. Just on edge from all the undue bashing this game is getting here.

The thing about it is that Kamiya is a *really* good director. I don't think there is anything wrong with giving a game extra attention when the maker has such an impeccable resume.. especially when its put into consideration that this particular game is very similar to one of his best (DMC)... only it has you fighting with hair magic. Its a recipe that, as far as I'm concerned, really can't lose. If that gives me a certain confidence that offends you then I apologize.

And what gameplay mechanics do you think look terrible here?


----------



## Akira (Apr 11, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Understandable and sorry for coming at you a certain way. Just on edge from all the undue bashing this game is getting here.
> 
> The thing about it is that Kamiya is a *really* good director. I don't think there is anything wrong with giving a game extra attention when the maker has such an impeccable resume.. especially when its put into consideration that this particular game is very similar to one of his best (DMC)... only it has you fighting with hair magic. Its a recipe that, as far as I'm concerned, really can't lose. If that gives me a certain confidence that offends you then I apologize.
> 
> And what gameplay mechanics do you think look terrible here?



"Mechanics" was the wrong word lol, I just think literally everything apart from the gameplay (since I haven't actually played it) and the graphics sucks, and the gameplay seems ripped straight from DMC.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 11, 2009)

The graphics suck?

It´s not the best graphics in the world of games but summing the visual of this game just with the word suck just reeks of pretentious bullshit. Not only does it looks good and more than capable for a next generation game, the short gameplay clips with the giant bosses were pretty impressive.

Also, how does this game being similar to Devil May Cry is a bad thing? 

And say similar because it´s has it has obvious differences both from the gameplay videos and what Kamiya has said in interviews. Everyone punches and kicks and uses weapons in an action game, it´s the animal transformations, demon and torture chamber summoning that´s making the game stand out.

I´m not saying that this game is automatically fucking awesome and perfect in every possible way but the sheer amount of bullshit that this game has been getting in this thread is completely unjustified.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2009)

Game still looks like a fun game to play, and even if it's alot like devil may cry that's fine with me, i enjoy DMC series.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 12, 2009)

Now I have a better opinion of this game


----------



## MS81 (Apr 12, 2009)

I hope she got kewl powahs, I hope it's not just that shadow/donovan crap.


----------



## Akira (Apr 12, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The graphics suck?
> 
> It?s not the best graphics in the world of games but summing the visual of this game just with the word suck just reeks of pretentious bullshit. Not only does it looks good and more than capable for a next generation game, the short gameplay clips with the giant bosses were pretty impressive.
> 
> ...



I didn't say the graphics were bad, I said everything _apart_ from the gameplay and graphics suck, like the character/enemy designs, voice acting, etc. Please read my posts carefully. I also never said it being similar to DMC was a bad thing, infact I said the opposite.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2009)

They way it looked it seemed you said graphics suck i think, lol. But yeah not the best voice acting or art design but meh, as long as i can whoop some ass I'm down.


----------



## Akira (Apr 12, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> They way it looked it seemed you said graphics suck i think, lol. But yeah not the best voice acting or art design but meh, as long as i can whoop some ass I'm down.



Ah fair enough lol, my bad.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 12, 2009)

Akira said:


> I didn't say the graphics were bad, I said everything _apart_ from the gameplay and graphics suck, like the character/enemy designs, voice acting, etc. Please read my posts carefully. I also never said it being similar to DMC was a bad thing, infact I said the opposite.



Hah, i fucked up about the graphics, sorry about that.

About the characters and enemy designs though, i completely disagree especially on the demonic angels but that really comes down to opinion.


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_MJ7hTAVtE[/YOUTUBE]

Better quality: this


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 13, 2009)

Here's that same trailer, but now with commentary from Kamiya

Ha, nice DMC reference there with Enzo


----------



## Shiranui (May 24, 2009)

The conception that the combat is a reproduction of _Devil May Cry's_ is not entirely baseless. In a recent interview with Hideki Kamiya, he stated that _Bayonetta_ - combat-wise - is essentially a vastly evolved system that was implemented in the first _Devil May Cry_.

However, this does not mean that the combat will be stale. Those who have been up-to-date with news regarding _Bayonetta_ should understand that not only is there a vast array of versatile weapons, as well as fighting combos, but also the ability to equip your character with several weapons at once (weapon can be wielded with your feet as well as hands). The style of combat will be far more intense, quick and will possess much greater depth than the predecessors that were directed by Hideki Kamiya. 

I, too, am not keen on assuming this will be a spectacular game simply because of Kamiya's past record, however, it certainly _helps_ to know that he has a history of producing quality games that aren't necessarily concerned with sales, but rather the enjoyment of the customer (see _Okami_, and _Viewtiful Joe_).


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 24, 2009)

Well now I don't have to edit/double post.

New trailer

Also some info:



> OK! I picked up the new PLAY magazine, and it contianed some good bits of info, so here we go:
> 
> -Bayonetta drops F-bombs
> 
> ...


----------



## Byakuya (May 24, 2009)

I might get a PS2 for this


----------



## Furious George (May 24, 2009)

She started up a motorcycle with her middle finger...


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 25, 2009)

NICE TRAILER!! Thanks for the upload and info! When is the release date btw?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2009)

Okay, NOW i´m really getting excited for this game.

This trailers showed a fuckton of great gameplay, i especially welcome the driving sections.

The new torture devices and monster summon were pretty awesome and the "Witch" time mechanic is looking interesting.

The sexual innunedo, though, is getting quite ridiculous.


----------



## Shiranui (May 25, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I might get a PS2 for this



Byakuya, _Bayonetta_ is being released for the Xbox 360 and Playstation 3.



Sena Kobayakawa said:


> NICE TRAILER!! Thanks for the upload and info! When is the release date btw?



The release date has yet to be announced, though _Platinum Games_ mentioned that it should be in stores in "Late 2009". However, I would expect that we would be given more specific information at this years _E3_.


----------



## Segan (May 25, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> Byakuya, _Bayonetta_ is being released for the Xbox 360 and Playstation 3.


Pretty sure he was being sarcastic given his opinion "wtf PS2 graphics in my PS3?"


----------



## Shiranui (May 25, 2009)

Segan said:


> Pretty sure he was being sarcastic given his opinion "wtf PS2 graphics in my PS3?"



It would have helped if I had seen that post. However, I don't understand that gripe with this game's graphics. Certainly, it does not provide the most astounding visuals we have seen in this generation, though the graphics are, for the most part, enjoyable. 

Bear in mind, the focus of _Bayonetta_ was to create an immersive, well-paced combat system, not necessarily to showcase gorgeous visuals, which, I must repeat, are hardly something to scoff at.


----------



## Segan (May 25, 2009)

You don't need to tell me that.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 25, 2009)

"My name is Domino Harvey."

Gah, I really hate this character...shame because the gamplay is starting to look interesting.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> Byakuya, _Bayonetta_ is being released for the Xbox 360 and Playstation 3.



Thats the joke


----------



## Segan (May 25, 2009)

Vono, who is that woman in your set?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 25, 2009)

Segan said:


> Vono, who is that woman in your set?



Michelle Williams, you can keep your lame little Ellen Page.


----------



## Shiranui (May 25, 2009)

Segan said:


> You don't need to tell me that.



I wasn't.**


----------



## Furious George (May 27, 2009)

*Discussion*

Question...*Do you consider Bayonetta attractive at all?* 

Personally.... its safe to assume that me and Kamiya have entirely different ideas of what is sexy and what isn't. She looks very interesting, but that's about it. I can agree with the people who said the character design in this game is pretty ugly.


----------



## lo0p (May 28, 2009)

I like her.  The glasses, the lollipop, the clothes and hair turning into giant arms and legs...I'm diggin' the whole thing.  

And I can't believe people are bitching about the graphics.  Are you sure you're not just looking at low quality trailers?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 28, 2009)

I actually enjoy her character design, it´s somewhat different if that´s anything.

But yeah, there´s definitely better.


----------



## slickcat (May 28, 2009)

Link removed


Here is some gameplay footage


----------



## TheoDerek (May 28, 2009)

This game is looking cool.  I really love action games, so I'll probably be picking this one up.


Cyckness said:


> Question...*Do you consider Bayonetta attractive at all?*
> 
> Personally.... its safe to assume that me and Kamiya have entirely different ideas of what is sexy and what isn't. She looks very interesting, but that's about it. I can agree with the people who said the character design in this game is pretty ugly.


She's not really my cup of tea either.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 28, 2009)

Yeah I agree but at least the game is gonna rock.


----------



## Akira (May 28, 2009)

Sometimes you can get the impression the only person attracted to Bayonetta is Kamiya himself


----------



## Shiranui (May 28, 2009)

I find her to be moderately attractive. Her character design is certainly _different_, which, in my opinion is a good thing. Apart from her form of attacking: she's tall, slender, has a attractive British accent, and provides more than enough skin after taking damage. I don't see the problem.


----------



## TheoDerek (May 29, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> I find her to be moderately attractive. Her character design is certainly _different_, which, in my opinion is a good thing. Apart from her form of attacking: she's tall, slender, has a attractive British accent, and provides more than enough skin after taking damage. I don't see the problem.


Well I don't look at her and think "eww... Bayonetta."

I just don't have a thing for women with glasses and her hair gives me a librarian/politician vibe.  She has a nice body, but so do 99% of female video game characters.

To me, she just doesn't have a whole lot going for her compared to other game babes.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 29, 2009)

E3 Trailer


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 29, 2009)

Reminds me of this:


----------



## Segan (May 29, 2009)

I don't really care if the Bayonetta woman is attractive or ugly, as long as the gameplay delivers. We don't judge games based on how beautiful male protagonists look either, do we?


----------



## Furious George (May 29, 2009)

^ LOL @ people all getting politically correct for no reason. 

Relax dude, were not judging the game based on Bayonetta. We're just making conversation. Heroic attitude and soapbox not required.


----------



## Segan (May 29, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> ^ LOL @ people all getting politically correct for no reason.
> 
> Relax dude, were not judging the game based on Bayonetta. We're just making conversation. Heroic attitude and soapbox not required.


Politically correct?

You don't believe there are people who don't mind how she looks? Like, at all? I, for example, find her kind of attractive


----------



## Furious George (May 29, 2009)

Segan said:


> You don't believe there are people who don't mind how she looks?



That's not what I said and that's not what your first post was saying.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 1, 2009)

Bunch of gameplay videos

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## slickcat (Jun 1, 2009)

pretty good gameplay, still dont like the character design,but depending on my mood during its vintage I might get it. I just hope there are alt costumes in the game


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 1, 2009)

Holy crap, this Witch Walk looks pretty damn sweet, just adds to variety and i love variety in a game like this.

The overall gameplay looks great, Witch Time is a mechanic which does nothing but reward good timing and that only inspires effort from the player. Also loved the fact that you can throw environmental stuff at the enemies like cars and stuff. Torture gameplay....not too sure yet, since it will depend on a bar (Not too sure, correct me on this), it will probably turn into second nature to know when the QTE´s esque mechanic will pop up so it´s something i gotta try before i can truly comment.


----------



## lo0p (Jun 3, 2009)

[Edit]
[Edit]

[Edit]

More awesome gameplay and a link hinting at extra costumes, among other things.  This game doesn't deserve to be on page 3.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 4, 2009)

This game by far is probably one of the most awesome games I played at E3.  From killing angels with trumpets to smashing fools with hair punches while getting naked, the action is insane and intense.  Love pulling off the combos and it feels like a mix between the best of Ninja Gaiden and DMC.  I love the wackiness of this game and I am now a believer.

Thank you Kamiya, I never should have doubted you.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, that's good news. I'd always have time for a good DMC clone.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> This game by far is probably one of the most awesome games I played at E3.  From killing angels with trumpets to smashing fools with hair punches while getting naked, the action is insane and intense.  Love pulling off the combos and it feels like a mix between the best of Ninja Gaiden and DMC.  I love the wackiness of this game and I am now a believer.
> 
> Thank you Kamiya, I never should have doubted you.



Why am I not surprised? 

Thanks for the impressions.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 7, 2009)

"]Bayonetta Move's Combos during loading screen


----------



## GsG (Jun 7, 2009)

Well now, it's always good to hear a game doing better than one might have originally thought.  I'll keep this in mind more than I did before then.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks like it's keeping the timing combos of DMC, but also having the dial-a-combo system from Ninja Gaiden.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jun 8, 2009)

The game looks really fun.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh man this game is gonna be so rape. I sense GOTY nominee.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 19, 2009)

Extended version of the loading screen featuring a bunch of combos


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Eevihl (Jul 5, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Devil May Cry 5, plz.



This!



MORE DANTE! LESS OTHER PEOPLE EVEN THOUGH NERO WASEN"T THAT BAD!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 6, 2009)

this game has no bearing on DMc5's development. When Capcom wants to start making DMC5 they'll start. Until then, Platinum and Sega can develop and release this game to their hearts content.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks better than DMC4 which looking back looks like it could have been an Xbox game (original Xbox game).

After seeing the combo system and the fact that you can pick enemy weapons? Oh yeah this is the successor to DMC that I was looking at. The fact that it stars a MILF is a cherry on top. Honestly I was tired of looking at waifish bishies fighting hoards of demons. Time to give chicks in skin tight suits a chance to shine. :ho


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 8, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Devil May Cry 5, plz.



This plz.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 8, 2009)

_I'm looking forward to this._


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 8, 2009)

I just want Vergil back.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 17, 2009)

So we have release dates now. October or so for Japan and January for the US


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 29, 2009)

Boxart image released:


Looks REALLY bad imo.


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2009)

The boxart blows


----------



## Sesha (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't think a person's spine should be twisting in that manner. I can't wait to have Bayonetta's poorly designed ass stare me in the face whenever I want to play the game.

Anyway, a new weapon was revealed on the game's site some time ago, and there's also a video of it already out.
Link removed

Seems pretty goofy at first, but it didn't take long before I got used to it. It isn't that original, but I'm surprised it hasn't been done earlier.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2009)

Boxart looks fine to me, can't wait to get it.


----------



## Corran (Jul 30, 2009)

Boxart is fine, just give me the damn game. Freakin delays 
At least the boxart doesnt have heaps of cleavage


----------



## Vault (Jul 30, 2009)

Too much cleavage you say, look at it properly and you will see heaps of ASS


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 30, 2009)

And what the fuck is wrong with that Patty?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 30, 2009)

Such an ugly ass character to play as will only be my distraction but then again the gameplay will keep me at bay.


----------



## Vault (Jul 30, 2009)

Im not saying its wrong im just explaining that they might not be cleavage in that boxart but there is also another part which might arouse interest.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 30, 2009)

It has definitely aroused me


----------



## Vault (Jul 30, 2009)

See what i mean


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 30, 2009)

Day 1 purchase


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2009)

That's a Japanese action game cover all right.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 16, 2009)

*WARNING HOT GAMEPLAY VIDS.*


NaruHina Group part 1

NaruHina Group part 2


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2009)

they are gone


----------



## MS81 (Sep 16, 2009)

I want this!!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 16, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> they are gone


They were too awesome for the world to handle


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2009)

The demo is just too


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 11, 2009)

Yep, this game definitely looks like a buy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 11, 2009)

my freind told me this game is smooth as silk on the 360 

but  

clunky on the ps3 

is that true?


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2009)

Only tried it on the PS3, and I have to say that Sega has to fix a few things.

It works fine, just need a few graphic tweaks
.


----------



## Dash (Oct 11, 2009)

What is so revealing about this game? I saw the trailer and nothing looks wrong with it. 

Saw some gameplay and it reminds me a little about Nightshade.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 11, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Boxart image released:
> 
> 
> Looks REALLY bad imo.



Yeeaaahh, that's pretty ugly. They would be better off using that one concept art pic of her where she is sitting on top of a cherub statue. Lemme just find it. 



Yeah, I think that pose is saying much more then the box art pose.. It says "my game is not lame".


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah I don't know why they used that pose, it looks like she just got knocked into the air and the blow had broken her back in the process.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmmm, any info on ps3 boxart and any word on special edition ?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

Best, screens, ever.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 12, 2009)

Freija said:


> Hmmm, any info on ps3 boxart and any word on special edition ?



I'm pretty sure the box art will be the same for both consoles.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

Special edition ?


----------



## Furious George (Oct 12, 2009)

Not sure about that.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

U_u Imagine a Bayonetta statue D:


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 12, 2009)

_This game looks like a must get._


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree, I love thethethe combo's and style, and there's nothing to complain about in thethethe fanservice part. thethethe only thing Sega needs to fix is thethethe framerate in thethethe PS3 cutscenes and some minor things in-game.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 21, 2009)

360 version just got a perfect in Famitsu. PS3 got a 38.


----------



## Vault (Oct 21, 2009)

I read that and lol'd i guess its the 360 version for me


----------



## RODtheTV (Oct 22, 2009)

Holy Boobs Batman, having played the demo, I think I will write a short review.

This game is what Blaz Blue is to That other game, jk Guilty Gear.

Bayoneta takes the feel and dynamic controls of DMC and upgrades them to something slightly different.

The feel is different and the game  is fun. I wouldn't say it's a perfect game, but I would say at least between a 35 and up.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 22, 2009)

Vault said:


> I read that and lol'd i guess its the 360 version for me



You own a shitbox? Weak, Patty, weak.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 23, 2009)

is the demo on psn or xbla?


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Oct 23, 2009)

Mijuu said:


> She kills demons and angels with her GODDAM HEELS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



................ Ok... I fail to see how that figures into the preview in the link you provided, lest you actually have a shoe fetish of sorts, since her bare feet aren't exposed or even visible for that matter.

Would it kill Capcom to begin production on the feverishly anticipated fifth installment of the Devil May Cry series instead of tossing together cheap imitations thereof... ???


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 23, 2009)

~ Son of SPARDA ~ said:


> Would it kill Capcom to begin production on the feverishly anticipated fifth installment of the Devil May Cry series instead of tossing together cheap imitations thereof... ???



What does Capcom have to do with any of this besides driving Kamiya to Sega to have his games published?


----------



## Vault (Oct 23, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> You own a shitbox? Weak, Patty, weak.



I own both so that makes me > you, this game is better on the xbox thats a fact, Sega done a shit port job


----------



## Memos (Oct 23, 2009)

Vault said:


> I own both so that makes me > you, this game is better on the xbox thats a fact, Sega done a shit port job



When the hell did you get a 360?

I'll be getting it on the 360 as well.


----------



## Vault (Oct 23, 2009)

I have had one for like 4 months now but dont worry its a arcade version i never really play it but Bayonetta is the reason im going to now


----------



## RODtheTV (Oct 23, 2009)

The sexual thing is innovative, I have no gripes, the game flows. It's kind of funny becuase there are like moments where the game takes pictures of her.


----------



## Vault (Oct 23, 2009)

Capcom wish they had kept Kamiya stupid bastards i hope DMC fails now


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2009)

May import PS3 version just to play it next week then wait for 360 version in America. Is english voice acting/text confirmed for Import version yet like the Demo?


----------



## RODtheTV (Oct 23, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> May import PS3 version just to play it next week then wait for 360 version in America. Is english voice acting/text confirmed for Import version yet like the Demo?



I forget where but yea.

Are you one of those 5 reviewers btw, you guys do a lot of reviewing.


----------



## jereith (Oct 23, 2009)

To me it looks like the kind of game that you rent and not buy.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2009)

RODtheTV said:


> I forget where but yea.
> 
> Are you one of those 5 reviewers btw, you guys do a lot of reviewing.



Yep and I also have my own page which I will post a review for this too


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 23, 2009)

I just want the game to come out so I can see what everyone has to say about the performance of the PS3 version. I haven't even tried the demo yet, but from everything I'm hearing about it (great God Hand/DMC clone) I know that I must buy it at some point - when, will be decided by the reviews.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 23, 2009)

_Is the demo out on 360 for america yet?_


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 23, 2009)

Vault said:


> I own both so that makes me > you, this game is better on the xbox thats a fact, Sega done a shit port job



If it wasn't for that loveable set I'd force my dick up your nose right about now.

Everyone knows the controller for these kind of games are superior on the Tripple. Such was the case with DMC4, NG: Sigma 2 and Bayonetta.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 23, 2009)

The controllers for both systems are good for this kind of game.


----------



## Vault (Oct 23, 2009)

Im with the above post, fighting games only fail with xbox controller.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 23, 2009)

I didn't say it failed with the game, only that the PS3 controller has been used more for these kind of games in the past, hence feel better, to me, and a lot others at least.


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Oct 23, 2009)

C_Akutabi said:


> What does Capcom have to do with any of this besides driving Kamiya to Sega to have his games published?



It appears I was mistaken in assuming at first glance of the words "From the makers of Devil May Cry" that the those responsible for this title were affiliated with Capcom when they're in fact on Sega's team, in which the original question I posed falls to this particular development team and away from Capcom.


----------



## Hentai (Oct 23, 2009)

The game looks so DMC cloned...


----------



## RODtheTV (Oct 23, 2009)

Hentai said:


> The game looks so DMC cloned...



It is, but like good DMC 3 with upgraded attitudeness......... kind of.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 23, 2009)

What's annoyed me a bit is people saying that it's better than all the Devil May Cry games. Firstly, they're basing this on a short demo. Secondly, I'm a big DMC fan and thirdly it's trying to place unrealistic expectations on the game. I'm definitely willing to give it a fair go though, even with the inferior version. I've _really_ been waiting for a true successor to the PS2 DMC games.


----------



## RODtheTV (Oct 23, 2009)

erictheking said:


> What's annoyed me a bit is people saying that it's better than all the Devil May Cry games. Firstly, they're basing this on a short demo. Secondly, I'm a big DMC fan and thirdly it's trying to place unrealistic expectations on the game. I'm definitely willing to give it a fair go though, even with the inferior version. I've _really_ been waiting for a true successor to the PS2 DMC games.



The battle system and graphics make it that. The storyline is a bet stretched from what I saw.

I don't know, It's very good. I just like DMC's story and this one is more like combing DMC 4 and 3.


----------



## Vault (Oct 24, 2009)

DMC 3 still rules 4 is fail, i think i hate it as much as 2


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 24, 2009)

You can't possibly hate 4 more than 2. There's no way.


----------



## Akira (Oct 24, 2009)

^2 caused 3 to be epic, that's enough reason to make it better than 4


----------



## Hentai (Oct 24, 2009)

RODtheTV said:


> It is, but like good DMC 3 with upgraded attitudeness......... kind of.


 



erictheking said:


> What's annoyed me a bit is people saying that it's better than all the Devil May Cry games. Firstly, they're basing this on a short demo. Secondly, I'm a big DMC fan and thirdly it's trying to place unrealistic expectations on the game. I'm definitely willing to give it a fair go though, even with the inferior version. I've _really_ been waiting for a true successor to the PS2 DMC games.





> *What's annoyed me a bit is* *people saying that it's better than all the Devil May Cry games*.





> *people saying that it's better than all the Devil May Cry games*





> *better than all the Devil May Cry games*





> *better than Devil May Cry*








Vault said:


> DMC 3 still rules 4 is fail, i think i hate it as much as 2


....


Jon Snow said:


> You can't possibly hate 4 more than 2. There's no way.


Nero hating >_>


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 24, 2009)

HENTAI u killed me inside!!!


----------



## Vault (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes Kenny i hate 4 just as much as 2  it was fucking terrible i thought

Nero's arm was fucking cool though i aint gonna lie


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 24, 2009)

Dude, 2 is regarded as THE worst. It has no equal. 4 isn't even close, but I do regard 1 and 3 way above it.


----------



## Vault (Oct 24, 2009)

I think it is just as bad as 2, Nothing about that game was inspired only the arm was the only thing worth while.


----------



## Hentai (Oct 24, 2009)

3 was the be best, followed by 4 in my opinion.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 24, 2009)

This is personal preference all over.

I personally favor 1 over all of them

1 > 3 > 4 > 2

for me


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 24, 2009)

I liked the first one best. The AI felt right. In three the enemies just had endurance. In the first one you felt like you were fighting for your life against enemies who could kill instead of just overwhelm you.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 24, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> This is personal preference all over.
> 
> I personally favor 1 over all of them
> 
> ...


Same. Though on different days I alternate between favouring the 1st and 3rd.

Vault, you're talking shite. 4 was still a good game. 2 was an abominable mess that didn't feel like a Devil May Cry game at all.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 24, 2009)

where the fuck is this demo at?!


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 24, 2009)

Japanese store


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 24, 2009)

shite....u needz a gold account? cuz i got a silvers in japan.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah its pretty cool.

hard as hell to see shit on the screen tho. its like so much blends together (i got an hd tv; it aint the tv damnit). 

lol at madonna music.

its fun tho. being able to hold ur attack pose to shoot was fire. then the damn near 3rd person shooter mode with 360+attack. awesome.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 25, 2009)

The graphics for this game are freakin amazing though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2009)

nice ass is all I can say :ho


----------



## MS81 (Oct 26, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> This is personal preference all over.
> 
> I personally favor 1 over all of them
> 
> ...



same here!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Yea boi!  A serving of Bayonetta and some Chicken McNuggs for my lunch break. :D_


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 27, 2009)

_^ Do want! _


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 28, 2009)

*Alternative costumes:*










Ads:



Bloomers ftw.


----------



## lo0p (Oct 28, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> *Alternative costumes:*



Can't wait to see her walk in that costume on the top right.




Gutsu said:


> *Alternative costumes:*



Where is this from?  Is that actually in-game and will those be some of her costumes?


----------



## Vault (Oct 28, 2009)

The hair only costume plox


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 28, 2009)

_Bayonetta_, I will have you one day. Er, the game that is.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 29, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yea boi!  A serving of Bayonetta and some Chicken McNuggs for my lunch break. :D_



NNNNICECEE!!! SO jealous haha.


----------



## JamesEvansJr (Oct 29, 2009)

lo0p said:


> Where is this from?  Is that actually in-game and will those be some of her costumes?



Those aren't in-game costumes.  Those pics are just promotional material.  Really strange using paper dolls to promote something geared towards males, even if they're sexy paper dolls.  It's a shame, that blouse & mini skirt would've completed the sexy teacher look.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 29, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yea boi!  A serving of Bayonetta and some Chicken McNuggs for my lunch break. :D_



DS, why did you get the PS3 version?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 29, 2009)

I heard she's a trap.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 29, 2009)

^ Bayonetta sure has some big balls...

but not in the place all of those horny kids wanted


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 29, 2009)

MS81 said:


> DS, why did you get the PS3 version?



1) I don't have a Japanese 360.
2) It's a birthday present from my buddy who owns an import store. 



Oxvial said:


> ^ Bayonetta sure has some big balls...
> 
> but not in the place all of those horny kids wanted



Beasty camel toe?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 29, 2009)

_That first Alt. Costume posted is sexy on her._


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2009)

I hadn't been bothered by Bayonettas proportions until kotaku had to go and show them D:


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 1, 2009)

So how is it DK?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2009)

Played it for bout 15 minutes yesterday...fucking awesome!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 1, 2009)

Nnnnnice thats good to hear!! A review soon?


----------



## RODtheTV (Nov 1, 2009)

you'll be getting one from me soon finished it on Saturday once through, got it on Thur

btw it is in english with txt.

The game is basically flawless as it could have been given the genre and make. The attitude and whole togetherness of the story works flawlessly. 

Few small gripes and things they could have improved, but nonetheless, amazing.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 2, 2009)

The bosses in this game get progressively awesome.  No spoiler really, but after the first major boss, you'll be like... "wow... how can you top that?"  Then you fight the next major boss and you say the same exact thing... and then...

See the pattern?   Honestly though, the combat is by far one of the best if not the best out of the action games that Kamiya essentially created.  I'm more of an NG fan, but Bayonetta is truly king... err queen of the action genre right now.

The PS3 version is one crappy port job, but the action overshadows that for me at least.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Nnnnnice thats good to hear!! A review soon?



My copy should be here around thursday and maybe review in a week from then


----------



## RODtheTV (Nov 2, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> The bosses in this game get progressively awesome.  No spoiler really, but after the first major boss, you'll be like... "wow... how can you top that?"  Then you fight the next major boss and you say the same exact thing... and then...
> 
> See the pattern?   Honestly though, the combat is by far one of the best if not the best out of the action games that Kamiya essentially created.  I'm more of an NG fan, but Bayonetta is truly king... err queen of the action genre right now.
> 
> The PS3 version is one crappy port job, but the action overshadows that for me at least.



It is crappy. Seriously there are a few camera and control glitches. There are a few things in here that lower the game a point or two. Overall though, you understand the game is amazing. The graphics are integrated like a sega virtua fighter in DMC.


----------



## RODtheTV (Nov 5, 2009)

My review will be up on Saturday, deciding whether the game will get a 9.4 to a 9.8


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 6, 2009)

bayonetta looks awesome its good stuff


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 7, 2009)

US Boxaart is diff from japanese ver right? Its gonna be the one with her kiccking towards the screeN?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> US Boxaart is diff from japanese ver right? Its gonna be the one with her kiccking towards the screeN?



Yep.

And for Europe:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 8, 2009)

Damn now it looks good to me before it just sounded goofy but all this hype is making me want to get it.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2009)

I got the game yet haven't played it. WHY so many damn games at once


----------



## Furious George (Nov 12, 2009)

*starts a slow clap*



crazymtf said:


> I got the game yet haven't played it. WHY so many damn games at once



I do believe I can help you with that problem. Just send some of those games over. You live around the way so it should be easy.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 12, 2009)

For Australia and New Zeland only 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 12, 2009)

so.. should I get the version from japan? ( I udnerstand it includes jap voice but english text right?=
Or do I wait for it to be released?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 13, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> so.. should I get the version from japan? ( I udnerstand it includes jap voice but english text right?=
> Or do I wait for it to be released?



Uh no. The dialog's all in English with Japanese subs. I forget whether there's an English menu option though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 13, 2009)

Finally played the demo. The action is ridiculous, overwhelming even. A shame the engine couldn't keep up.. definitely looks and feels fun. Can't see myself buying it though, it's just not smooth enough for me considering that this is apparently the best it gets in regards to the technical problems.


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 17, 2009)

So I got the demo code but is the demo up yet?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 21, 2009)

Is this demo with the code the same one as the japanese demo?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 21, 2009)

One of the many reasons why Bayonetta is the best.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 21, 2009)

Haha no

DMC1> Shits on any action game made or coming out in the future


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 21, 2009)

Still looks a nice combo vid.. 

DS, I understand you played yours on the PS3. Would you say that the technical shortcomings ever became very annoying during the game, and therefore would you recommend buying it for 'only-PS3' owners? I'm very confident that I'll enjoy the game greatly as a hack 'n slash but I'm wary of buying it and then finding that the bad framerate and tearing etc. ruins the experience.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 21, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Still looks a nice combo vid..
> 
> DS, I understand you played yours on the PS3. Would you say that the technical shortcomings ever became very annoying during the game, and therefore would you recommend buying it for 'only-PS3' owners? I'm very confident that I'll enjoy the game greatly as a hack 'n slash but I'm wary of buying it and then finding that the bad framerate and tearing etc. ruins the experience.



Only the random load pausing, but apparently it's going to be patched.  Other than that, it really didn't take away from the visceral gameplay.



> Haha no
> 
> DMC1> Shits on any action game made or coming out in the future


LOL no.  Don't let nostalgia fool you.  Bayonetta >>>>> DMC3 > DMC1  And your boy Kamiya who made DMC1 made Bayonetta.


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 22, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> One of the many reasons why Bayonetta is the best.



That was impressive. I can't wait to experience such a chaotic action game. It looks wonderful.


----------



## Vergil642 (Nov 23, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> One of the many reasons why Bayonetta is the best.


----------



## rryyge (Nov 24, 2009)

So guys, who do you think is more powerful? Dante or Creaza?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 3, 2009)

The demos for both versions are now available outside of Japan for those of you who didn't make Japanese accounts


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 4, 2009)

witchery can do nothing in the face of a Devil. Dante still wins. 

give her a more fair matchup.....like Kratos.

EDIT:


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 4, 2009)

I just played the demo.
It is pretty epic but maby a bit too easy because i was able to get almost all the platinum medals/trophies in the demo battles on my second try
Can,t wait to play more through


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2009)

Bayonetta really trying to outdo the whole juggle combo ridiculousness of DMC huh? When is DMC5 coming out garsh damnittt.


----------



## Higawa (Dec 4, 2009)

I hope DMC 5 comes out soon!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2009)

This is better then ANY dmc.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 4, 2009)

The World said:


> Bayonetta really trying to outdo the whole juggle combo ridiculousness of DMC huh?



The game director, Hideki Kamiya - who created the original _Devil May Cry_ - stated that in terms of game-play, _Bayonetta_ is the sequel, and ultimate successor, he was never able to make.


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> The game director, Hideki Kamiya - who created the original _Devil May Cry_ - stated that in terms of game-play, _Bayonetta_ is the sequel, and ultimate successor, he was never able to make.



Damn, what a kick in the nuts to all the hardcore DMC fans.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 4, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> One of the many reasons why Bayonetta is the best.


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2009)

Kamiya already said this is what DMC should have been if he was still at capcom


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 5, 2009)

Considering how out of the two sequal sand one prequal that DMC spawned, only one was epic (one was crap, the other good but not on the epic level DMC and DMC3 were), I am _really_ dissapointed we didn't see Kamiya doing more with DMC


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2009)

Kamiya is a cheeky bastard  He said this game is better than all DMCs combined :rofl I guess he wasnt bullshitting


----------



## The World (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow so he really did take a huge dump on DMC. What a dickslap to the fandom.

Also is Bayonetta suppose to be angel/witch? While Dante is a devil/human/etc?


----------



## Vault (Dec 6, 2009)

He didnt, capcom took the piss with him now his back with a vengeance.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 6, 2009)

Capcom can suck my dick anyway

The past 4 years have been shit for them


----------



## Vault (Dec 7, 2009)

I remember the days i used to love capcom.


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not a fan of Capcom myself, but Bayonetta looks awesome. It's a shame it's one of the few games like it coming out this era.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey gais.. is this game any good? I kinda wanna get it since everyone is talking about what a fun button mashing game this is.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 7, 2009)

I can't w8 to down load on XBL!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Hey gais.. is this game any good? I kinda wanna get it since everyone is talking about what a fun button mashing game this is.



It's amazing! Besides the sexual content being all over the place *I swear you even take this one naked monster chick, stick her on this plank with spikes and shove her, well you know, and keep pushing down from behind and she moans about three times before climaxing and dying* but if you don't take it to seriously and enjoy the crazy shit this chick can pull off ya'll love it. 

And her daughter *No spoilers, showed in trailers* is sooooo beyond cute.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 8, 2009)

The World said:


> A company likes money



.                                 .


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> .                                 .



That's cool and all except when they try to blatantly rip people off.

It's like stealing someone's game and reselling it back to them at a higher price.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 8, 2009)

The World said:


> That's cool and all except when they try to blatantly rip people off.
> 
> It's like stealing someone's game and reselling it back to them at a higher price.





But it's not like that at all. It's like a company re-releasing a game for a different platform for people who are either collectors of some sort or unfamiliar with the titles.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 8, 2009)

I love capcom's titles but the creators of my favorite games of theirs have either left them or are bound by contract.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 8, 2009)

Want to play. Probably will buy. Liked the trailers and will play the demo once I get my Xbox back.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 12, 2009)

wow game totally broke street date in europe (germany). a lot of retailers have it in their shelfs already.  has it listed for december 17th.

wth sega? stealth release? not that i'm complaining. i'm actually happy i get to play it 3 weeks earlyer then expected. now should i get it for 360 or ps3? i'm a bit worried about the ps3 version tho. did they update the game at all?


----------



## MS81 (Dec 16, 2009)

BTW, did the PS3 version get re-vamped???

I played the both demo's(xbox as well) and they looked the same!?


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2009)

I thought the PS3 Version would be superior? I played the demo and it looks gorgeous to me.


----------



## RODtheTV (Dec 22, 2009)

So, IGN posted their reviews up, and the difference between the scores is LARGE, I didn't post my review yet but I will make one in their style tonight.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 23, 2009)

So i just recently finished Bayonetta. Have to say its very focused on combat. And i can tell you the combat is awesome! Its soo good, fluent and fast. You barely loose controll over bayonetta. She responds perfectly and the enemy lock is superb that you barely hit air. Nevertheless the game stays very challenging. I have never played a game with combat that good and awesome looking. This game truely deserves the name Hack 'n' Slash.

There are so many combos and satisfying finishers and on top there are super stylish finishers for the bosses.

And you need them. The bosses are soo out of controll and then they use these bosses as in-between enemys and they bring even bigger and more crazy bosses..

The lvl design is sick. Imagine fighting on a bridge. Nothing special? Ok.. the bridge is beeing held by a freaking huge angle - monster and it keeps smashing the bridge against a wall while you hit the monster with your combos..

Bayonettas story is lacking a bit for my taste and the way its toled is kinda weird. But weird describes the game best anyways.

weird but awesome.


----------



## Twilit (Dec 23, 2009)

Just played through the demo. It's definitely fun and left me wanting the full game.

But I'm not dropping 60 bucks right now


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 23, 2009)

Lucius said:


> So i just recently finished Bayonetta. Have to say its very focused on combat. And i can tell you the combat is awesome! Its soo good, fluent and fast. You barely loose controll over bayonetta. She responds perfectly and the enemy lock is superb that you barely hit air. Nevertheless the game stays very challenging. I have never played a game with combat that good and awesome looking. This game truely deserves the name Hack 'n' Slash.
> 
> There are so many combos and satisfying finishers and on top there are super stylish finishers for the bosses.
> 
> ...



Basically what I feel about it aswell. Weird as hell, awesome as fuck though.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Dec 28, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Hey gais.. is this game any good? I kinda wanna get it since everyone is talking about what a fun button mashing game this is.



depends.  i find that most people that like this game prefer the DMC series over the GoW series.  if you the GoW series more than you might want to wait for DI or GoW3.  personally i like DMC over GoW and this game kicks major ass.  the girl power and crazy stuff might turn you off, but if you get pass that it's very very well done.  i like that crap though.  as for button mashing the combos aren't that much mashing.  yea you can do that, but if you want to do what you intended to do then it takes a little timing.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 28, 2009)

for me its 

Bayonetta > GoW2 > GoW > DMC 4 > Ninja Gaiden 2 > DMC 3

i didn't get into dmc 3  its still in my backlog


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 1, 2010)

I just recently discovered this game through my sister, and I've seen some commercials for it now. Looks interesting to me. I'll probably play my sister's after she gets it for her 360.


----------



## Laurens (Jan 1, 2010)

i'm probably going to buy it, 
but not when it's still as expensive as hell


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2010)

My Video Review Incase people STILL on the fence - 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U7QD0GtRvc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellion (Jan 1, 2010)

Where did you get it from mtf?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2010)

Playasia.com. But US version out in few days.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh. I knew that it comes out on the 5th I just thought you got the US version early


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh I did get my 360 copy yesterday from my store, lol. US copy that is.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 2, 2010)

Can't wait for this game to come out. Buying on day 1.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 4, 2010)

It's finally out! pek

I'm heading to get it right now. Probably won't have time to play it until Friday though.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 4, 2010)

I DL'd the demo... it has some cool elements. The fighting is fun... though sometimes I can't find her in the mist of all the other creatures...  Maybe I'm just not used to this kind of game. The background is beautifully done. Graphic is awesome. However, I can't stand some of the poses she does ...  it makes me cringe. The butterfly wings is tooo much for me. Her design is mostly for eye candy, I can see that much. I think I'll pass for now.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh man, do want. Too bad my Xbox lacks a hard drive for the demo and my bank account lacks money for the game itself. If only you knew how expensive Xbox games are in Norway. 
MW2 was almost 1k NOK. I don't even want to know what I'd have to pay for Bayonetta.


----------



## Corran (Jan 5, 2010)

Got my copy today, can't wait to play it


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 5, 2010)

Fucking hell. I go to Walmart, pick up the game, and when i get to the cashier, the lady  says the machine isn't letting her sale the game (for some odd reason apprantly). So i left empty handed. FUCK!

PS: I think she was just purposely being a dumb bitch. I go to midnight releases all the time, and NEVER have this problem.


----------



## Ziko (Jan 5, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> Oh man, do want. Too bad my Xbox lacks a hard drive for the demo and my bank account lacks money for the game itself. If only you knew how expensive Xbox games are in Norway.
> MW2 was almost 1k NOK. I don't even want to know what I'd have to pay for Bayonetta.



I feel your pain my fellow Norwegian!


----------



## Migooki (Jan 5, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Fucking hell. I go to Walmart, pick up the game, and when i get to the cashier, the lady  says the machine isn't letting her sale the game (for some odd reason apprantly). So i left empty handed. FUCK!
> 
> PS: I think she was just purposely being a dumb bitch. I go to midnight releases all the time, and NEVER have this problem.



That's weird. Was it the last copy? Could have been that she wanted it herself but she wasn't allowed to put it behind the desk. (lol I doubt it though).
Even if she can't sell it through the machine - she is actually kinda forced to sell it to you.
You have the rights to buy it so.. should have to her to shut the fuck up and get in touch with the manager.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 5, 2010)

This looks so drool worthy but i'm not gonna waste 60 bucks for a game that won't keep me entertained past first playthrough so i'm renting it.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 5, 2010)

friend of mine said she goes Itachi with some sorta parry turning into crows n shit.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 5, 2010)

I ate it hard on the second level. I died like five times.(though the first time I died I slipped and fell down a pitfall) You gotta be really fucking alert in this game. The enemies through me off big time. I keep thinking they're lazy like the ones in DMC4. I got a gold award for the first chapter. This game isn't as brutal as DMC3 but it feels as tight as DMC1. I love this game. This is what DMC4 should have been. It has everything to it. The system is so smooth and varied the game feels easy even when I'm getting raped up the ass with spikes.

@Cabbage Cabrera it's worth every penny.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 5, 2010)

^ As if you don't enjoy watching Bayo getting raped.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> This looks so drool worthy but i'm not gonna waste 60 bucks for a game that won't keep me entertained past first playthrough so i'm renting it.



Can basically say that about every game. It's the amount of enjoyment I get that makes it money worth. That and I sell it a week later for 50 bucks


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 5, 2010)

I bought Bayonetta with gift money and trade in money.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 5, 2010)

Stone Again. This game is murdering me. Though about 2 of those deaths were QTE BS.


----------



## Hollowized (Jan 5, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> Oh man, do want. Too bad my Xbox lacks a hard drive for the demo and my bank account lacks money for the game itself. If only you knew how expensive Xbox games are in Norway.
> MW2 was almost 1k NOK. I don't even want to know what I'd have to pay for Bayonetta.



lol, who the hell sold it for almost 1k? I see most new games (including MW2) for 0,5k NOK on the gamezone website.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 7, 2010)

I suck at this gaem. I die a lot and get Stone on the levels. I however get a lot of golds on Verses. I even got a pure platinum once.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 7, 2010)

I bought it

It is awesome. they sure put work in bayo's ass


----------



## Corran (Jan 7, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> Stone Again. This game is murdering me. Though about 2 of those deaths were QTE BS.



I'm the exact same 
I'm alright at DMC but this game is fuckin me up. Sometimes its just hard to tell what the fuck is going on or what combo I think I'm trying to perform.

I hate instant death QTE and other bullshit things that kill you straight away. I fail every QTE first time around because I never expect it and its hard to tell which button to press for me


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 7, 2010)

I've gotten better at everything my timing is coming back however I'm still not quite good enough. Even though the checkpoint system is more forgiving the gameplay and especially the scoring system is definitely nowhere near as forgiving as Devil May Cry. You have to be fucking aware. Enemies gang up on you like crazy and will switch up attack patterns. Since I've been doing so badly my vitality bar is really low, If I get hit once it's not too long before I'm getting beat to death.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm on chapter 8, and so far the most irritating enemy is by far Grace, and Glory. God, I hate them.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 7, 2010)

Hollowized said:


> lol, who the hell sold it for almost 1k? I see most new games (including MW2) for 0,5k NOK on the gamezone website.



It was a local video game store called GAME. They prized it 899 NOK if I'm not mistaken.

But anyway, I'm most likely playing the demo tomorrow or later this weekend.
That's as far as I'll (broke as fuck) go for now.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 7, 2010)

Beat the game the other day. Fucking amazing. Hope to christ a sequels done.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]yxE6H83Xw0s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Diamond (Jan 8, 2010)

The combat itself is nicely done, but bayonetta herself doesnt interest me.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 10, 2010)

OMG Bayonetta: "How do the Americans say it? Oh right, I'll bust a cap in yo ass" 

Most epic line in a video game ever


----------



## Alexandritee (Jan 10, 2010)

Bayonetta is by far the best Xbox 360 game I've played in the last few months, and I'm only partway through. Bayonetta's character interests me, as does Luka. I've not reached a point where the game frustrates me, so it's not incredibly difficult either - but obviously not easy. I can't wait to finish this.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 10, 2010)

"hahaha what are you buying? heard that in a game once"


I lolled hard


----------



## Lucius (Jan 10, 2010)

i heared she screams like bruce lee when she uses the numchucks. but unlocking them is a pain. think you have to finish 100 chapters. what to do >.<


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 10, 2010)

^

You've got to be shitting me...


----------



## Lucius (Jan 10, 2010)

eh sounds more like xena then bruce lee:/



and is not all the time sadly


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 11, 2010)

I  will be starting this game today


----------



## Godot (Jan 11, 2010)

Quick question: Is the UK version of this game censored in an way?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 12, 2010)

finished the game on normal

any reason to start again?


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 12, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> OMG Bayonetta: "How do the Americans say it? Oh right, I'll bust a cap in yo ass"
> 
> Most epic line in a video game ever


Agreed


----------



## Mojim (Jan 12, 2010)

^ That's where I am at now in the game. I lolled 

In other news, damn her ass


----------



## speedstar (Jan 13, 2010)

The combat and everything is good.  The puzzles are admittedly, at least for me, somewhat tough.  Finally got passed that damn bridge.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't know the 10 - 0 was a countdown.  I thought it was how long your witch time would last based on the number you pressed (x) at.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 13, 2010)

Bayonetta > DMC and GOW


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 13, 2010)

So, anyone here have any opinions about the possibility of a Bayonetta sequel?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 13, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> So, anyone here have any opinions about the possibility of a Bayonetta sequel?



Make it a 360 exclusive, and get it out soon as possible, also take a wack at  co op multiplayer with jeann, also more options for alternate costumes


----------



## Roy (Jan 13, 2010)

Game looks awesome. Ill have to buy it when I get the chance.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 13, 2010)

I just got the Pillowtalk its so awesome!


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 14, 2010)

Mojim said:


> ^ That's where I am at now in the game. I lolled
> 
> In other news, damn her ass


^That was the first thing i noticed in the game


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 14, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> ^That was the first thing i noticed in the game



the ass would be nothing if it wasn't for those legs


----------



## Lucius (Jan 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> also more options for alternate costumes



what else could you put her in? in her pyjamas?

actually i wouldn't be against a hot school teacher outfit. (nobody say sarah palin now)


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 14, 2010)

Lucius said:


> what else could you put her in? in her pyjamas?


Who says she has to wear anything


----------



## Lucius (Jan 14, 2010)

i like your way of thinking sir !


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 14, 2010)

Lucius said:


> what else could you put her in? in her pyjamas?
> 
> actually i wouldn't be against a hot school teacher outfit. (nobody say sarah palin now)



also
Nurse outfit
maid outfit
daisy dukes and small tank top
a red jacket [dmc shout out]
a club hopper outfit [like sheva from re5]
a Victorian style dress



Eunectes said:


> Who says she has to wear anything


 also a good choice


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 14, 2010)

Lucius said:


> i like your way of thinking sir !


Can you imagine if that was a DLC
It would be the best selling DLC in history


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 14, 2010)

I would have personally liked a Lady and Trish outfit.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 14, 2010)

Just finished this game. So beast. Kamiya does it again. 



Zen-aku said:


> *Make it a 360 exclusive,* and get it out soon as possible, also take a wack at  co op multiplayer with jeann, also more options for alternate costumes



Ewww, an Xbot! Get it away! 

And, please, no co-op multiplayer for this game. It doesn't need it.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 14, 2010)

Capcom needs to beg Kamiya to come back and do DMC5. Or it'll probably just become another DMC2...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 14, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Capcom needs to beg Kamiya to come back and do DMC5. Or it'll probably just become another DMC2...



so many year shave passe dis their really any need to continue ragging on DMC2.... 



> Ewww, an Xbot! Get it away!
> 
> And, please, no co-op multiplayer for this game. It doesn't need it.



but Bayo and the 360 just go well together ^_^

also me and my best friend would have a blast racking up the double combos


----------



## JimmyVegas (Jan 17, 2010)

*Bayonetta rings*

whats your strategy on getting tons of rings, right now i've only done chapter 6? i think it is, it's right before temperantia, anyone know better ways? in return bayonetta dancing

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yquQ-NYRmjg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 17, 2010)

There are guides on Youtube that'll help you out.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Jan 17, 2010)

just for getting rings? that seems a bit of a waste of a video but w/e btw nice sig/avatar


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 17, 2010)

They're made to help out guys like you.

heres one:


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 17, 2010)

just finished this game it was so much fun and some of the stage settings and boss fights were spectacular


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 22, 2010)

Just beat Fortitudo

Fucking epic boss battle


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 22, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> I would have personally liked a Lady and Trish outfit.



Too bad that won't happen


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 22, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Capcom needs to beg Kamiya to come back and do DMC5. Or it'll probably just become another DMC2...





*"While I often go out for drinks, and hang out with Takushu in my private life, standing officially on the Capcom Stage really stirred up some deep emotions, and I came away with strong feelings of hope Capcom and PlatinumGames can strength this sort of relationship and do something interesting together in the future."*

*Picture: Bayonetta in the background with Hiroyuki ?Koba? Kobayashi. We will do something together one day.*

One can only hope right?

And I forgot to post this on Christmas.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 22, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> but Bayo and the 360 just go well together ^_^
> 
> also me and my best friend would have a blast racking up the double combos



 And become a FPS so the game sells better next time.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 22, 2010)

I beat Bayonetta yesterday, and I'm left speechless even still. I may like the combat and protagonist of the Ninja Gaiden series more, but one thing Bayonetta surpasses Ninja Gaiden and nearly every other action game is in it's pacing. Almost every action game has one down segment, be it some awkward puzzles, annoying ghost fish, or half of the game being considered a rehash starring Dante, but Bayonetta doesn't fall to that shit, at least in regular combat. I myself hated how the rocket and motorcycle stages were far too long. Short diversions would be fine, but 20+ minute endevors is a bit too much.

I hope Bayonetta becomes a franchise, because it seems to be better than the entire Devil May Cry franchise.


----------



## Vat Hayato (Jan 23, 2010)

An epic game with freaking epic boss battles.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 23, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> I beat Bayonetta yesterday, and I'm left speechless even still. I may like the combat and protagonist of the Ninja Gaiden series more, but one thing Bayonetta surpasses Ninja Gaiden and nearly every other action game is in it's pacing. Almost every action game has one down segment, be it some awkward puzzles, annoying ghost fish, or half of the game being considered a rehash starring Dante, but Bayonetta doesn't fall to that shit, at least in regular combat. I myself hated how the rocket and motorcycle stages were far too long. Short diversions would be fine, but 20+ minute endevors is a bit too much.
> 
> I hope Bayonetta becomes a franchise, because it seems to be better than the entire Devil May Cry franchise.



 yup yup


----------



## Furious George (Jan 23, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> I beat Bayonetta yesterday, and I'm left speechless even still. I may like the combat and protagonist of the Ninja Gaiden series more, but one thing Bayonetta surpasses Ninja Gaiden and nearly every other action game is in it's pacing. Almost every action game has one down segment, be it some awkward puzzles, annoying ghost fish, or half of the game being considered a rehash starring Dante, but Bayonetta doesn't fall to that shit, at least in regular combat.* I myself hated how the rocket and motorcycle stages were far too long. Short diversions would be fine, but 20+ minute endevors is a bit too much.*
> 
> I hope Bayonetta becomes a franchise, because it seems to be better than the entire Devil May Cry franchise.



Really? I thought that the motorcycle scene was by far one of the best in the entire game. The sense of ridiculous speed, the music, the bridges breaking up in such a tense manner... rarely are driving segments in games like these done as brilliantly as it was there. 

I can sort of agree about the rocket stage being a bit long but honestly... it was an homage to Space Harrier.* Space Harrier*. You have to be a bit of a geek to understand how brutally epic that whole segment was I guess. All I know is that I had to fight back an 'O moan' when Bayonetta shouted "This is MY fantasy zone!" 

I was all like "Git it, gurl!"


----------



## Zaru (Jan 23, 2010)

Just finished the game. Great fun, certainly a keeper.


----------



## Alexandritee (Jan 23, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> I hope Bayonetta becomes a franchise.



This this this.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 23, 2010)

There were basically no demons in Bayonetta so that leaves tons of heelfodder for another installment.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 23, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Really? I thought that the motorcycle scene was by far one of the best in the entire game. The sense of ridiculous speed, the music, the bridges breaking up in such a tense manner... rarely are driving segments in games like these done as brilliantly as it was there.
> 
> I can sort of agree about the rocket stage being a bit long but honestly... it was an homage to Space Harrier.* Space Harrier*. You have to be a bit of a geek to understand how brutally epic that whole segment was I guess. All I know is that I had to fight back an 'O moan' when Bayonetta shouted "This is MY fantasy zone!"
> 
> I was all like "Git it, gurl!"



I thought it was too drawn out. You had to dive under the closing gates so many times I actually thought the area was looping and that I had to kill a particular enemy to move on. When that stuff appeared near the end of the game it was much better.

I think I would have gotten more out of the Space Harrier homage if I actually played Space Harrier. I liked the stage until they started tossing minibosses at you over and over. "Oh look, a serpent angel". "Oh, another one, and his friend, another serpent angel..."

I also missed weapons on my first playthrough. I missed the whip, skates, and rocket launcher. I guess I was missing LP pieces. Are those weapons any good?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 23, 2010)

I hate this shit game.

I'm not kidding. The cutscenes were terrible. Voice acting terrible. Dialog terrible. Graphics were below par for new games and especially action games, and the story is extremely vague.

What it had going for it was the over-the-topness and the gameplay, but the fact that they wanted to make EVERYTHING sexual was so... stupid. The gameplay had it's fun parts, a bit of a learning curve at first but it had good difficulty to it. It didn't suck me into it at all though, not hardly, and didn't make me want to keep playing. Sometimes I just got too frustrated or bored with it.

I would give it a 6/10 for effort and decent gameplay.

EDIT: And for the record I'm neither a girl or gay... I know the internet has a habit of stereotyping someone who thinks 'too much sexy' is stupid as one of the latter, so I'm cutting in before someone says it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 23, 2010)

Gameinformer gave this game a 9/10 rating...

Worth getting Yes/No


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 23, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Gameinformer gave this game a 9/10 rating...
> 
> Worth getting Yes/No



I love gameinformer.

Hell no. Rent it for the minimum amount of days, and then bring it back to the store, and rep me for saving you fifty some-odd dollars.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 23, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> I also missed weapons on my first playthrough. I missed the whip, skates, and rocket launcher. I guess I was missing LP pieces. Are those weapons any good?



The whip is fun and the skates are like my favorite weapons. They change the gameplay dynamic considerably. Rocket Launchers are a bit of a let-down IMO.



Niko Bellic said:


> Gameinformer gave this game a 9/10 rating...
> 
> Worth getting Yes/No



Not just Game Informer. Practically every magazine gave this a 9/10 if not higher. 

DO NOT LISTEN TO SAIGO. This game is a buy. With all the times you'll be playing through it (because you will play through more then once to get everything you missed) you'll squeeze every penny out of the admission price again and again and again.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 24, 2010)

Saigo said:


> I hate this shit game.
> 
> I'm not kidding. *The cutscenes were terrible.* Voice acting terrible. Dialog terrible. Graphics were below par for new games and especially action games, and the story is extremely vague.
> 
> ...



you lost all credibility about there


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 24, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Gameinformer gave this game a 9/10 rating...
> 
> Worth getting Yes/No



Yup, a great action game. 



Zen-aku said:


> you lost all credibility about there



I think he may have been talking about those cutscenes with the film roll, those weren't the greatest


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 24, 2010)

Hmm why a spinoff? In any case I wouldn't mind rodin, Jeanne wouldn't be bad but her fighting style was very similar to bayonetta's so either have something like DMC 4 where you play as 2 chars in different stages or have rodin smoking a cigar blowing shit up 

I'd like to see bayo return though, I think it can be a pretty awesome franchise.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 24, 2010)

yes, the film roll. There are many better games out there. Many. This game doesn't merit anything above a 7.5


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Jan 24, 2010)

I was one of the one's that debated whether or not to buy this game at full price. After reading numerous mixed reviews about the PS3 version, I went ahead and bought it. Just beat the game a couple of days ago and can honestly say that it was worth every penny. The game actually has good replay value, which IMO is one of the three things that I look for when purchasing video games. (The other two being story and gameplay)


----------



## Lucius (Jan 24, 2010)

Saigo said:


> yes, the film roll. There are many better games out there. Many. This game doesn't merit anything above a 7.5



don't be hatin'. its all about optinions. and bayonetta does polarize.

i for my part think its the best hack n' slash game up to date. the combat system is immensely deep and offers a lot of replayability. if you are into hack n' slash game this is definitely worth buying.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 24, 2010)

Pretty nice trailer for just the strategy guide. 

[YOUTUBE]Ch1U73QXTsY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 24, 2010)

Got the game on Friday, started playing it that evening. I've been playing it quite a lot over the past couple of days and I can tell you that it's utterly awesome, as you may have guessed from the comments in this thread.

It's certainly what DMC4 should've been and exceeds any other game of the genre by a mile. The rocket flying part and the bike parts go on a bit long, but are still fun (admittedly the rocket flying part was feeling tedious by the end), the enemy designs are all excellent, the way the characters interact is superb, the characterisation is simple but suits the game and pretty much everyone is extremely memorable. The cutscenes where everything is still images is a bit lazy, but hardly something to have a hissy fit over and consider the game bad because of.

Rent or buy? Buy. You'll get more than your money's worth. Kamiya doesn't make a bad game


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 24, 2010)

^Don't think it beats them by a mile, its an amazing combat system but not groundbreaking or anything and I didn't dislike the story though they should have done a better job with telling it imo, still the fun factor of this game is over the top like everything else and will definitely replay it ( I do that with very, very few games)


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 24, 2010)

Hmm, this game does seem like a good one to get, but i am worried about the replay-value. Could it be _too_ repetitive for my taste_? _I am one of those gamers' who enjoy beating the holy hell out of the opponents, and trying different combos. However, i also enjoy new things in games. so what if it is too repetitive then i am use to, or can handle. So what do you guys' think; buy or rent?


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 24, 2010)

it reminds me a lot of Devil may cry and ninja gaiden (obviously since the creator helped with DMC...) so if you like those kinds of games, then this is for you.

I really think people who have a problem with the over the topness are taking it too seriously. I love the humor/sexiness of it. It's funny when every combo ends in bayonetta doing a sexy pose


----------



## kingbayo (Jan 24, 2010)

just started playin this game yesterday, and i was impressed immediately!
tho there are similarities to the affermentioned games in this thread, its totally diff imo.

the sexiness alone is a very welcome addition to the genre. ive checked reader reviews on IGN, and most of those ppl are assholes. mostly base their expectations of a 10min demo, or blindly jus call it trash. this game is damn, cool, and the combos never get old.
as ppl said, the story is shotty, but the humor, voice acting and cutscenes distract you from it. 

i can go on @ how "different" and cool this game is, but its already been said, plus, you need to jus play yourself and make up your own opinions..

P,S- Bayonetta is EASILY the sexiest bitch in gaming EVAR...
and she supports my name,   (kingBAYO-BAYOnetta)


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 24, 2010)

Right n every point


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 25, 2010)

MechaTC said:


> it reminds me a lot of Devil may cry and ninja gaiden (obviously since the creator helped with DMC...) so if you like those kinds of games, then this is for you.
> 
> I really think people who have a problem with the over the topness are taking it too seriously. I love the humor/sexiness of it. It's funny when every combo ends in bayonetta doing a sexy pose



I think the sexy poses were just meant to add humor to it, I couldn't stop laughing everytime she did a sexy pose and summoned a demon 



Zen-aku said:


> Right n every point



Like Sessler , I was actually interested in the story lol, too bad they didn't present it that nicely but it really didn't bother me. I also agree about the sexism thing, she is just too over the top to take seriously with those beyonce 'love video cutscenes' 

How hard is this game on.....hard >.>, I died a lot in medium but that was mostly because I love the battle system so much I would just run up and slash everything with my katana. 

What other weapons besides,skates,whips and rocket launchers are there?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 25, 2010)

To be honest the reason why I didn't like this game does have more to do with personal preference. Because it's over the top, thats one thing, but the whole "nonstop climax action" it just sounds stupid. The entire idea and overthetopnes is what I didn't like. The comedy was dry, and the only thing that I did enjoy was gameplay.. but I was already too hindered by way too many other aspects to enjoy the game at that point. And the Jpop in the background was shit.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 25, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> What other weapons besides,skates,whips and rocket launchers are there?



off the top of my head: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



shotguns, numchucks, lightsaber, lazer guns, a weapon that morphes into the angle weapons, claws


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 25, 2010)

Lucius said:


> off the top of my head:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Omg lightsaber? , I need to find out which LP to collect and how to unlock that :ho


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 25, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Omg lightsaber? , I need to find out which LP to collect and how to unlock that :ho



I'm pretty sure you don't unlock it with an LP.

edit: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



XIII. Pillow Talk (Laser Sword)
Location: Reward for completing game on Non-stop Climax. Must complete all 
stages.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 25, 2010)

I just purchased the game about 2 hours ago. I havent played it yet. How is it? Is it any good.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 25, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I just purchased the game about 2 hours ago. I havent played it yet. How is it? Is it any good.



Short Answer yes

Long answer

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 27, 2010)

PS3 version getting an Install update:


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 27, 2010)

They can go fuck themselves for this being so late. It's of no use anymore.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 27, 2010)

Fuck yes! Its about goddamn time. Shit...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 27, 2010)

Cool when I replay this game it won't take that long to load anymore


----------



## Inugami (Jan 27, 2010)

Installing the game would improve also the framerate?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2010)

It'd probably fix the fact the version is so gimped that it has to load still images and the pause screen.

And even then it'd still probably not be up to snuff with the 360 version. Sega did a horrible horrible job with the PS3 port.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 27, 2010)

I didn't even know you CAN'T install every game to the harddrive by default on a ps3. What's sony thinking?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2010)

Some games don't need it because they install stuff into a cache, like Killzone 2. It uses a trick some original Xbox games did in that it installs stuff the first time you run the disc in your machine, only to remove it if you play another game on it.

That's why if you start up Killzone 2 after you played and stopped for a bit without taking it out of the console for another game, it cues to the main menu a lot faster.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 27, 2010)

better late then never. you really shouldn't miss out on the game. its awesome!


----------



## Zaru (Jan 27, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Some games don't need it because they install stuff into a cache, like Killzone 2. It uses a trick some original Xbox games did in that it installs stuff the first time you run the disc in your machine, only to remove it if you play another game on it.
> 
> That's why if you start up Killzone 2 after you played and stopped for a bit without taking it out of the console for another game, it cues to the main menu a lot faster.



But don't you need to install it either way, then? And it doesn't by default allow you to pick whether you want to keep a game installed or not?
/360 user


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 27, 2010)

About time. Besides some of the QTE and having to dodge immediately when a new enemy is introduced my biggest problem has been the load times. I don't mind the ones where you can practice moves but just going to the pause screen should not take that long


----------



## Corran (Jan 27, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I didn't even know you CAN'T install every game to the harddrive by default on a ps3. What's sony thinking?



Just to add to Goofy Titan's point, PS3 games can take up to 20gig or more of space. I don't think installing 20gig games is the easiest solution 
But on that point I will find it interesting on how much space Bayonetta will take up on the PS3.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2010)

They should just include larger harddrives then. /ignorant


----------



## Lucius (Jan 28, 2010)

normally the cutscenes (video and audio files) are not compressed on the ps3. so they don't need to be installed. and they make up a lot.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a 360. Should I rent or buy?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2010)

Buy, it has a ton of replay value


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2010)

I never would have expected that I would rack up 30 hours of play time and I haven't even beaten the game yet. 

People said it was like a 10 hour game at best, nobody ever told me to take into account the massive replayability.


----------



## Vergil642 (Feb 1, 2010)

The World said:


> I never would have expected that I would rack up 30 hours of play time and I haven't even beaten the game yet.
> 
> People said it was like a 10 hour game at best, nobody ever told me to take into account the massive replayability.



I beat it in about ten hours, for a single playthrough I'd say it's fairly accurate.

Currently going through hard mode. I gotta say, the Prologue killed me three times 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And directing Jubileus into the sun was much, much harder on hard too. Yes, I went straight to the final boss on Hard mode, mainly because I could and am somewhat Masochistic <.< >.>




I'm just terrible against those annoying bastards with the Durga ripoff claws and rely on Witch Time+Charging Shuraba's slash to kill them. Anyone got any tips on more efficient ways of offing them?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 1, 2010)

Equip rocket launchers on feet, double jump on them. Repeat.


----------



## Vergil642 (Feb 2, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Equip rocket launchers on feet, double jump on them. Repeat.



Many thanks, sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 9, 2010)

Directing it into the sun was indeed harder on hard. On easy and normal I didn't even get to see what happens if you fail. On hard I crashed 3 times 

Playing it on non-stop infinite climax action now to see if I'm man enough

Gladly there's this item that replaces witch time with a fucking explosive ball of energy


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2010)

I just did the durga/kilgore glitch, I'm not doing it exactly right but at least I'm making anywhere from 1million to 6 million halos.


----------



## Xaosin (Feb 10, 2010)

.

But still, this better just be a stall for future DMC games.
This really doesn't look like the kind of thing that could hold a series on tis own.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, the story basically ended, only thing left to do is kill demons now and that means TEAM UP WITH DANTE.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 14, 2010)

You talk like demons aren't worth anything.

Maybe in the next game, you can do what Rodin did and beat up demons that you make into weapons 

Also just beat the game on non-stop infinite climax


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 21, 2010)

so....am i the only one who only gets fucking stone statues??


----------



## Appletart (Feb 28, 2010)

kingbayo said:


> so....am i the only one who only gets fucking stone statues??



Currently playing this, on chapter 10 I think at the moment and apart from the first level I've been getting stones every level, though I think it's because I've missed 2-3 verses in the level.

I really like this game but it has 2 fatal flaws for me.  Firstly the camera is just awful during combat when there are enemies off screen. I have no idea when the attack is coming from to dodge it and moving it usually results in me getting it.  Thus I have to retreat to get them all in the same screen.

Also I really would like to be able to change the button mapping, the dodge R2 is hard for me to hit sometimes since I'm mashing Triangle/Circle.  It would be 100% better utilized for me if I could swap it to L2 since my left hand is free, whereas my right hand seems to be doing everything.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 21, 2010)

so, i finally got the whole 1000 pts. off Bayonetta!
it took forever (ifinite climax isnt that hard, i found hard, harder).
so has ne one else who has the xbox version gotten all 1000 pts?

let me end this by sayin this is one of my fav games evar, and IMO one of the best this generation...........my opinion having nothin to do with bayonetta's sexy ASS...allegedly


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

Infinite climax mode is exactly like hard mode except without witch time, which does in fact make it harder.


----------



## Vergil642 (Mar 21, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Directing it into the sun was indeed harder on hard. On easy and normal I didn't even get to see what happens if you fail. On hard I crashed 3 times
> 
> Playing it on non-stop infinite climax action now to see if I'm man enough
> 
> Gladly there's this item that replaces witch time with a fucking explosive ball of energy



That Evil Rosary accessory is goddamn awesome.

Also, who else has the Sai Fung (lol engrish)? I'm loving the thing, but it's a bitch to use on Infinite Climax as it just hasn't got the stopping power.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm using Rodin, and that definitely takes time to practice with.


----------



## Vergil642 (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, you've gotta get a feel for exactly which angel weapon it's going to mimic next to get the timings right.

I must confess however, I beat Rodin using the Climax Brace and Kilgore rocket kick spam.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2010)

Me as well. 

He was way too difficult for any gamer to beat it seemed. I felt like only another computer could beat that attack spamming AI.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Mar 27, 2010)

PP normal and hard.  gonna try to PP NSC mode.  already PP the annoying chapter 14 on NSC mode


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2010)

ahh Bayonetta, my first love of the year. lol


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2011)

recently picked this up
currently getting my ass handed to me by it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2011)

i envy you... i wish i can erase what i know about the game and re-play it..


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2011)

Cereza is a cutie 
Oh Cheshire


----------

